# Woking Nuffield Part 26



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Happy chatting  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Me me me me me 
I'm the first!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm second!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Actually I was first!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh pants!   
Blowing you a big rapberry Rachel! 
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all...that would make me third then  

Well my spa day was fab!  I am totally relaxed now and could do with a night in, but I have to go out to friends for dinner!  ho hum, this social life is killing me, esp when its all crammed into one week!
I'll have nothing to do for the next few months now   
I had a glorious back massage, facial and manicure.  Used the steam room, sauna, jacuzzi and managed to get in some exercise in the pool!  They have this massage chair and as much as I tried to convince myself it was lovely it f*cking hurt like hell!  

Emma, Gill & Ali - you're definately not alone with all that baby talk and yep, honesty is the best policy. Good to speak your mind and get things off your chest.  Hope no ones offended (that word seems to crop up a lot lately).  I am sure we all know how it feels when people even loved ones get pg and we all just want it to be us.  I must admit, i did find the nappy talk & baby names a little painful!
We love everyone and just want to be like you pg ladies!   
Maybe we should have a pg nuffield thread??
Where are the pg ladies - I hope you are not staying away on purpose now  

Fingers - welcome home.  You hussy doing the hoovering in your mini skirt!  what ever next  

Minow - dinner sounds lovely....save some for us!    

Now come on ladies, we have the best thread on here, so lets keep it going!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way emma, regarding your shaved comment, the landing strip is always well maintained thanks, no need to tuck in any strays for me!   Even Mr R commented on how nice it looked !   





Only joking


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Me again!   I guess I am all alone   So gonna go and get ready for my night out!

Hope you all have a brilliant evening, keep smiling! its very important....


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Minow congrats at being first, I was last time but was so scared that someone else would pip me to the post that I couldnt type properly 

I just planted a huge smacker on DH cheek, so I made the 1st move, i suppose he is entitled to his opinion  but he can still grovel a bit!

Only one hour till 'strictly', I so wish I could dance  unless ive had a couple of large ones im c**P but after that "IM THE BEST"









have any of you seen 'shall we dance' with Richard Gere in lovely film?, now hes still a tasty old bloke! nearly on par with Gordon    

NVH Im glad you had a lovely day, I suppose any help you can get at your time of life is worth a bash  what did I say earlier about mutual respect?? oops


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gill - i'm still here you know        At least i've got rhythem and can dance!   
I love all that dancing lark too by the way!

Crawler!    hope your dh appreciates it!    At the end of the day we are the ones that need to believe cause we are the ones its happening too, so let him have his opinion even thought its wrong    don't you know by now that you just have to humour the male species


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

by the way, which one is you in that photo    is it the one in the middle? 

         

Great come back even if I say so myself!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You know NVH, i can't wait to meet you - I wonder what you're like?!  

Now talking about the meet, how are we doing on dates? and what to wear?!
NVH what are you wearing tonight? You got your dancing shoes on?!  

Gil, glad you made the first move, makes you the best! And now you can enjoy your evening. Nice for me not to be working tonight so i'll be watchig "strictly" for sure. (in between being a plumbers mate that is!)

Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oi easy tiger! Yeah I cant wait to meet you NVH you better run.............., but on a serious note, no im the one on the right 

minow being a plumbers mate could be fun, cant you flirt with the plumber and do a bit of role play!  get him to check out your plumbing nudge nudge


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh don't worry Gil  - I've got it all sorted in that department!   
Mx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

go to to be quick, but Emma i have to ask, did mr r comment on how tidy your your lady garden was? cos if not i reckon nvh has taken your place, and if you want him back youve got a fight on your hands! i say go for the brazilian!   or even better get his initials waxed on there!

luc


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hope you all enjoyed 'strictly' 
have been trying to get dp to do salsa with me but he won't have any of it, the big meanie

*Do any of you know what woking do if your af hasn't turned up in time for baseline scan? 
will i have to continue d-regging until it shows? * 
cheers 
alishax


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey, it's just taken me over 3 hours to catch up with all your chat. Can't believe you got told off by the mod!! Good job I'm back to keep you all in line    .. will try to do some personals now, forgive me if I get anything wrong!!

Emma - I had a lovely holiday thanks, really relaxing and chilled out now (well till I get back to work on Monday). Glad you had a good holiday, not sure about the David Dickinson look!!! I look more like a lobster!! Sorry to hear that not all ur results are back yet.

Beckers .. congrats on your BFP!!
AliPali - how's the 2ww? Not long to go till test day now..     
Sho - your cakes look amazing. Sorry to hear about the experience you had at the party  
Minow - don't think you are a celeb - a celeb wouldn't be making their own gate from scratch would they!! Hope it's all sorted now. Did you get anything booked near Bath?
Luc - congrats on 17 eggs, how long till you find out how many made it to blast stage? You made me laugh with the comment about Emma getting Mr R's initials!!!

Gill - so sorry to hear of your BFN   Your reading sounded really positive though!! Good idea to book the holiday, I have to say mine has done me the world of good. Your godcats are fine and were very good for their 'grandma' while we were away.

Deb - Glad to hear the sickness has eased off for you.

Wildcats - not long now till the scan - blood test results sounded great.

Budgie - has AF arrived yet??

Barney Bear - reading sounded good - I'm sure it will come true.

Bendy - glad AF arrived

Tara - congrats on starting January

Myra - glad you got ur appt through - not too long to wait now!!

Cheesy - hope you got a new car sorted, awful when they pack up and always at the worst time...

Hope - sorry to hear of your BFN  

NVH - what are you like? Hope your spa day wasn't too wet!!     What are you talking about I wasn't wearing a mini skirt - wouldn't want to frighten anyone with my legs!!

Try reading 50 odd pages of conversation is mental, I won't even go into the Eliot nuts scenario!! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Love to you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers good to have you back honey we missed you  

Nvh-Pmsl   how rude to ask which one gill was in the picture. also it was bendy in the miniskirt doing the hoovering   glad you enjoyed your spa...hope they washed your mouth out with soap too...anyone apart from the mods tell you you have a mouth like a gutter snipe  

Gill-Sorry d/h was being a pain in the   men dont understand these things they also probably dont want us to get hurt...glad you gave him a big smacker though   where do you get the dancing man from  

Luc-Mr R didnt need to comment honey he licked his lips like he was looking at a lovely roast dinner   how are you feeling honey  

Alisha-Not sure honey, they may carry your d/r on for a while, call them if your worried hun


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blimey you lot even gas at the w/e 

Alisha - You D/R for a little bit longer. My AF was late (sods law) and I had 2 extra days of D/Ring. Its a pain but then its worth it in the end (at least thats what I kept telling myself). Try to relax as stress can make AF stay away.

Lady Gardens  - hummmmm........ Frankly my belly is so fat and hairy it blocks my view!  Out of sight out of mind! 

Glad ya enjoyed your spa NVH

Hope everyone else is having a good w/e. All I've done to day is sleep Zzzzzz got up late, wandered into Camberley for an hour then came home and promptly fell alseep again. Good job DH was able to entertain himself 

Right off to bed now 
Sleep tight all!
Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning

just popped in to say hello and will leave the catching up until work tomorrow as I gotta have something to do in that place  

Well boring weekend for me as usual, today he is on 12 hour day shift so on me tod till 7pm which I like cause we seem to be killing each other at the moment  

Apart from household duties, cutting the grass and learning how to use my new digicam for hopefully selling on ebay tomorrow, I am gonna chill, eat and do noubt   Hopefully selling on ebay now will fill up some of my work days in order for the countdown to go quicker    

Well looks like you've all had a good chat about a number of things   speak to you ladies tomorrow  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey cheesy

Did you pooh the bed this morning  

And what do you think your doing cutting grass   get your d/h to do it honey you should be taking it easy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all 

Its sunny out - thank god. Might spend the day pottering in the garden and maybe even go for a walk.. Whats everyone else up to??

Deb


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gate and plumbing!
enogh said I think!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ironing and sunbed...keep the David Dickinson tan up


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

What an exciting lot we are


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!!

I shall mainly be going to blackbushe market to stock up on my chinese cooking stuff! and then its off to Tesco's for us,on to the Cinema and home to do the ironing!  

Cheesy go back to bed you crazy fool  !

Emma I feel you have more of a Dale winton appearance

Enjoy your walk Deb's I love this sunny autumny weather!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill you cheeky mare    i wont even say what i think of your appearance


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You two should be


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all!

Well I got in a 6am this morning - can you believe that    am feeling a little bit yukky this
afternoon and may have to chuck the carb thing out the window today, cause I really feel
like some macoroni cheese and garlic bread!  There's nothing like comfort food when
you feel hung over! Don't even think i can handle tesco    dh might have to go on his own!

Minow...I was the ultimate plumbers mate cause I married mine!   

Emma/Gill.....fight fight fight   

Sorry fingers...got you mixed up with bendy and her mini skirt!

I need my bed again!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello my darlings!

Well, what an early bunch of risers you are! I didnt roll in till 5am today  and have only been up for a few hours! Had a great night last night even though i wasnt drinking!!

I wore my new top out last night and it was scrummy! I even got given the bouncers number PMSL 

Anyways, Emma whats all this about mr riddle looking atr your roast dinner while licking his lips       Thats so funny!

Anyone know where the hogs back is? I have a dirty but hilarious story for you - you know that my littles stories are good!

Cheesy no lawn mowing! Thats a mans job! I dont even know how to start mine 

Whos having a lovely roast- apart from Emma
Love to you all


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Fingers....lovely to have you back...hope you had a fab holiday.
Tash.......how ya feeling, a bit poorly, ahhhhhh shame...hope the Spa was good
I feel really cr...p this morning, had a really bad night, with back pains and stomach cramps, was really scared to get up for a wee incase AF had arrived, had to get up eventually and no sign but dont feel right. Constantly knicker checking and scared to move off the settee. Got a load of ironing to do as well.
Feeling a bit teary so may not be on here too much, even though you guys do cheer me up.
Enjoy your Sunday girls, whatever you are doing,
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy - The hogs back is the A31 between Guldford and Farnham.

Ali - Sorry you feeling cr*ppy my love. Sofa, film and comfort food is what is needed so put those feet up and do as you are told! 

NVH - So you have plumbing on tap then eh!  

Sink plumbed in, back to the gate now!

Hello everyone else. Hope you all having fun in the sun today  

Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know where the hogs back is


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, mr riddle licking his lips   

bendy, i know where it is, do tell. 

nvh, glad to hear you are having some fun. you are inspiring me. i havent had any for years now but am beginning to remember what is looks like. 

alipali,         sorry i know how hard the 2ww is. i hate it. but your symptoms sound really positive.  

wildcat, how are you? your scan must be coming soon. 

hi to everyone else too. 

I have watched the food channel back to back for a solid 5 days and today i feel almost back to normal. no bloated stomach. will find out tommorrow if my embies have made it to blasts. 

luc


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good afternoon ladies - lots of chatting since I left the board on Friday night so quite a lot of reading to do!  We went to Reading to see Boothby Graffoe (stand up comedian) he was really funny! The seating was hard though and I spent half the show with af pains so I was worried (I've had some bleeding every day for the last few days) , plus I get tired and almost fell asleep on DH shoulder!  

Fingers - welcome back - how was the holiday? 

Bendy - you crack me up - hoovering in your little skirt!! LOL - and HOW MUCH in river island?? naughty girl!!! well I suppose you have to treat yourself once in a while - flex the plastic etc.... 

NVH you dirty stop out! I would have fallen asleep, no point taking me out past 10pm! I'm useless.. (and I used to be such a party girl)

I'm really sorry if the baby talk upset anyone on here - it's not intentional and I'm sure you know that. There are a couple of us on here who have been lucky enough to get that BFP, and of course for us it's only natural to chat a little. Please remember though when you see a comment that upsets you a little that we have all been exactly where you are -  I personally have lost 3 babies, have no fallopian tubes and had 1 failed IVF so I absolutely know how you feel. Don't be afraid to speak up though - we are all friends on here and I totally respect everyone's situation so I won't be offended if people speak their minds. xxxx  I think everyone needs to remember this is a thread for ladies (and men MrW!) who have had treatment at Woking, and we should all have the freedom to discuss how we feel, whether that is happy, sad, angry or otherwise. Group HUG everyone!!!

Off to watch some more tv now, I'm enjoying a lazy sunday.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Deb thanks alot   have had relaxing day hoping that will help  
emma thanks shall call the clinic maybe tomorrow 
alip sorry you're feeling   but as the other ladies said your symptoms sound good hold on in there        
luc best of luck for tomorrow      
welcome back fingers  
hi wildcat hope all is ok - still tired thats a good sign       all the best with the scan tomorrow?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-The signs are good honey honest  this bit is always the scary bit hun but honestly the a/f cramps they do scare you but they are all normal   were here if you need us 

Nvh-Blimey 6am what were you up too  swinging perhaps   

Luc-Im sure your embies will be at blasto stage honey, and dont be worried if you loose a couple that is normal  

Bendy-Come on   you always do this when you have a story  

Minow-You still havent done that gate  

Wildcat-The spotting is fine and normal so try not to worry and plus you still have symptons   not long till you get your twins confirmed


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hello everyone

hi havent posted on this thread for a little while as been getting lots of advise from egg sharers.  so im a bit in limbo  

Im looking forward to phoning woking tues for blood results as i get the next appointment booked then.  i couldnt believe its only taking a week to get blood test results.

I had a wobble over weekend, worry, doubts and feeling overwhelmed and scared.  But apparently its all normal and natural, so alls well in the end.

Hows our bfp's getting along, any multiples?

fingers crossed ali xxx

love tara


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - you go girl!  What are we like getting in at that ungodly hour!  At least you
didn't drink!  Hope you didn't keep that number  

Ali -    emma's right, this is definately the worst part.  Everything sounds    but we all know when its happening to us that we just think of the worst! Remember to keep those   thoughts going through your head.  AF cramps are a good sign too!    


Luc -     hope you get some good news tomorrow

Tara - good luck on tues

I am gonna say good bye til tomorrow....had my macoroni cheese and now just need to sleep.  A hot bath and a duvet is definately my line up for this evening!  I'm glad I am starting tx, cause at least I will have to stay away from    Why do i do it to myself!    

Have a good one


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is there something in the water - seems like all the woking girls want to do is sleep 
What a bunch of party animals we are 

Had a really lazy day. Went for a walk (5 minutes back from the pub)  Had a yummie sunday roast there as couldn't be arsed to cook. Think it will be shower and bed for me soon (assuming the bloke I've just won a cot from on ebay doesn't call back). 
I promised myself I wouldn't buy anything yet but I've failed miserably....  I was a bargain - honest 

Oh well back to work tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Dont go yet  

Deb-Roast sounds lovely


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello!!!! 

Ali i hope you're doing alright on your wait. the second week is always the hardeset. You can read anything into every symptom you have. The trick is to try and stay calm. Saying that, I've never managed it. I get really snappy under stress, but I know what I should be doing so I don't feel bas telling you to do what I say, not as I do  

i can't believe all the partying thats going on round here!! I haven't been out out for years, literally. I had a good old dance at a Wedding in August, I  even managed my Tina Turner impression, but I've not been out to a club for the night in ages. I can't say I miss it. I always pulled the ugly mingers with bad breath. I'm not joking. Don't say a word Emma  

I had a really nice weekend with my sister et al. One good thing that came from losing our brother last year, has been getting closer to those that are left behind. My sister has a little one who is two next week, and she's just adorable!! A real sweetie, and the best thing about her is she sits still and looks pretty   I want one like that. We went and a big roast for lunch yeseterday at Toby carvery which was lovely. She's got as big an appetite as me. As you'll see when we go out (WHEN WHEN WHEN)

Also saw two of my other brothers and my (now) eldest brothers children. One of my nephews is 26!! I don't think of him as a nephew though, more of a cousin. 

Bad thing was though that nearly everybody asked me when I was going to start having children. I'M TRYING FOR F***S SAKE!!!!!!!!! I didn't let it get me down that my neice of 19 asked me this as if I was so old i might die. No, it was lovely to see them, and because we are a big family, I accept that having the children at the drop of a hat is normal to everyone but me, and they oly mean well. 

My mom felt she had top "break it to me" that her next door neighbours daughter (someone I would recognise if she spat in my face) was pregnant. Why do I need to know. she's not a friend I don't even know her. But that's mothers for you.

I took my two cakes up with me, thinking that the recipients would open said cake, put the kettle on, and share it. NO. No instead I got the meanest, flimmsiest slice of carrot cake from my mom and that was it. ungrateful.........


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mmmmmm I've just had a lovely roast chicken dinner









Luc - will you be able to find out tomorrow morning how your little embies are doing? Do you have a time scheduled for ET? I think it's so exciting you are going to blasto - keeping everything    for you.

Tara, good luck with your results on Tuesday, I had wobbles too before my first time, I cried a lot too. It's very scarey before you get started, but you soon realise it's all OK and you will wonder what you were worried about!! 

Emma - That's so annoying about your results taking 3 months, I'm at a loss to wonder why it would take sooooo long - do you know what they are doing to make it take so long? or is it multiple tests? Or maybe a long waiting list? bloody nhs    

Ali - don't worry about the AF cramps, please please try to push it to the back of your mind as it's really very normal. I'm still getting them now every day on and off, and I expect to get it for a little while yet. Sending you some  

Deb - I know how ebay sucks you in - it's a nightmare!!! stay away from the buy button!

NVH - ooo hot bath and bed - now you are talking! I'm off in a while with DH to collect a friend from Stanstead airport - he is supposed to land at 10.30pm but the flight is delayed - I have to get my dad at 7am from Heathrow! I might be ducking out of going tonight!! I won't stay awake!

Minow - glad your sink is fixed - wanna come and do my tiling? (I still haven't done it - I'm soooo lazy at DIY, although we did change the toilet seat yesterday in the downstaires loo!)

Sho - sounds like you need to have a nice relaxing bath like Sho too and wind down from the stress of the family weekend. Glad you had a nice time with your sister though, next time bake a cake and take it for YOU - and offer them a small slice!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-You should run a cab service called wildcat cabs   the amount of time you collect people from the airports you would make a small fortune   
Not sure why the tests take so long i think debs said her little boys tests took the same , Epsom did say that because they are genetic they can take up to 3mths (went mental and told them they should of told me before instead of 2 weeks then i could of looked at paying for it to be done privately  

Sho-Glad you had a nice time with your sister   im so sorry about your brother honey how awful..hopefully he will send you your little angel soon


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks all for your welcome back - had a great holiday - soooooooooooooo not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow though!! Got an appointment first thing so won't get on here till later...

Wildcat - don't worry too much about spotting - I understand it is really common particularly with multiple pregnancies. Is it your scan on Tuesday?
Wish I had known you did airport runs - would have saved me a fortune in the cab back back from Gatwick on Friday...  

Ali - same goes for you - try not to worry about the af type pains - as the girls say it is  normal to get cramps.     


Sho - your mum sounds just like mine - I get told about every Tom Dick and Harrys happy news - went round today to get told that 2 of her friends daughters are pg.. wouldn't know either of them if I bumped into them in the street!! And I think it's downright mean that you only got a sliver of cake.....   

Deb - I've got the sleepy bug too - but putting it down to jet lag!! Am wide awake now and won't be able to sleep at proper time so will be a grumpy old bag going back to work in the morning (who said theres no change there then!!)

NVH - you p-artist!! Make the most of it girl as soon you won't be able to drink for 9 months!!

Ladytara - good luck with next appt - we all get the wobbles - it's the biggest thing in most of our lives right now so it's only natural - I have 10 days till starting d/regging and am pooping my pants!! 

Luc - good luck for tomorrow    

Anyway going to go and try to get some kip - talk to you all tomorrow ... Nighty night


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Well how are we all this grey (ish) monday morning?
Had to get up early to be ready for a delivery this morning. could have been any time from 7am and I wanted to be clothed just in case. THey've just rung to say they will be here by 8.
Starting to get very snappy here. DH commented on it last night which reduced me to tears. He said he doesn't mind, just wanted to check I was ok. It's the old pmt I guess - still as long as it means af is on here way so we can get started again I don't mind. I haven't been sleeping well either the past couple on nights so dh has made me promise to have an afternoon snooze. Trouble is in laws are coming this afternoon! DH has to go in to work so it'll just be me - not that good to sleep through their visit then!

Back gate is made, although not hanging yet. I've got to treat it today with wood preserver. It is a really good gate. Very very strong and robust. Will be the strongest thing about the house (yes some more of the wall fell down over the weekend!)

Anyway hope you all have great days. Looking forward to hearing everyone's news later.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Kerry-You will be starting just after Nvh think she starts this thurs  , honestly though its nothing to worry about hun...just think of it by doing it you getting closer to getting your dream.

Minow-Come on love get that gate hung


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys I am back, but unfortunatly haven't got time to read the 44 pages I have missed!! as manically busy and I need to get my 6 month accounts completed and over to my accountant by the end of tomorrow for my FSA return AAHHHHH, and apparently I gave my administrator today off?!?! dont remember that one.

Therefore anything exciting that has happened please remind me?

Hope I did notice that you didnt get your much hoped for result and my heart goes out to you hunny so sending you a big   .

Bendy Have you had your af yet I am now getting really angry as it is day 44 and its still not here yet   I have flown, worn white I even wore a white bikini on the terrace to see if that would do the trick (its ok girls I didnt swim in a white bikini that is a no go   )

How is everyone else this drab and deary monday morning

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all
Well I am feeling a lot better today, still a bit tired though!    can't wait for 5pm to get here! think its gonna be
another early night for me!

Minow - glad the gates all done, don't envy  you having to treat it today!  I hope your change in moods is because af is on her way.  What cd are you on?   I'd get back to bed now if I were you  

Emma - hows you hun, have you a busy day today?  Kerry? - have a i missed a post  

Sho - I wasn't out clubbing just at friends house, getting drink and singing kareoke    My friend told me that her younger sister, 10 years younger is pg!  I remember when she was a baby!  Can't believe the next generation are getting pg before me    Even the bloody beautician told me that there are 22 babies born in the hospital across the road every day!  I went to the spa to relax and they ended up talking about babies   

My diet is going to pot....ate pizza on saturday, macoroni cheese yesterday and its my friends birthday at work and she has bought in cakes!  I know I can san NO, but my stomach and taste buds won't let me    So much for cutting out carbs!!  Your roasts sounds lovely, i could've done with one yesteday but couldn't bare to go out the house and wasn't in the mood to make one either  

Did anyone see that live baby birth program last night on C5.  I tried to keep my eyes open and managed til about 9.....It was really interesting, the quads was amazing they were so little!  Now I am feeling even more broodier if that is ever possible!  

Luc - good luck today    

Ali - hope you are ok today  

Kate - Weclome back!  where do we start with the news on here! how about me getting in trouble for having a gutter head


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Good to have you back...how was the trip  sorry a/f hasnt turned up waiting for mine had acup sat and have it again weds to try and bring it on...we could be cycle buddies  

Nvh-Sure you werent swinging at the weekend   Yeah watched the programme how interesting and the twins who had the laser surgery while still in the womb...and that poor little boy daniel who is still in hospital


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Did someone mention pizza?  I could do with a slice (or 4)
I've woken up with the munchies - shame I'm stuck at work and its only 9.30


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh it was all amazing....didn't see the little boy one though, must have dropped off to sleep! Did it make you feel really really broody?  
The whole pg to birth stuff really blows my mind !! its such a miracle!

And NO i was not out swinging young lady    take away the 'w' and you've got it, i was singing    

Debs - cold pizza is lovely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry i just couldnt resist...i want a Kareoke machine, d/f wont join in if i got one though   what a misery   

Yeah it does make you broody def.....the woman with quads i was   cause i wanted them to be ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash what were you talking about to get told off you naughty girl what page was it on and I will have to go and have a read and a laugh  to cheer up a dull Monday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-You will pysl   it was soooo funny...i was in shock and thats saying something


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - it was on the 'part 25' thread  .....i was only trying to cheer up the board  

Emma - dh hates kareoke....he wasn't drinking either so he was a bit     but i enjoyed myself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is everyone  

And before you ask Nvh...i know your here


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm here but trying to work... Well trying not to be seen reading FF


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya

NVH i have avoided those programmes recently to be honest. I tend to be a bit sensitive at the moment and it seems everyone I meet is pregnant or telling me that they want to be, or telling me about someone who is. most of the time, I don't let it bother me, but I think because my husband is away, and the appointments are closing in (and financially this has to be the last time) I find peoples pregnancies a bit hard to deal with. Bad I know. I'm sure it will pass  

Emma I love karaoke. I'm lucky that whilst I was still in the Army I got to do a bit of singing with the band. Ella Fitzgerald and whitney stuff really. It was great. I will miss it, but hopefully my husband will take to the karaoke.

Kt I'm sorry Af hasn't turned up. i felt sure the holiday would have brought it on. when ever I go on holiday, Af is guaranteed!!! i don't know what to suggest for you to bring it on. I suppose if things like peppermint tea and raspberry leaf can cause contractions, you could try those things. I don't know I'm guessing.

time to clean the fridge!!! another busy day ahead for me.......not


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Sho i know it is hard dealing with pregnancies etc...but were all here for you hun   we'll try and cheer you up while d/h is away


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sho -  I know that feeling hun (even though I'm now pg). I've lived with it for many years.

I hope you (or any of the other ladies) don't mind me posting on here - please do say something if you do..... I won't mind and would totally understand.

Deb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

DON'T YOU DARE GO ANYWHERE DEB  

Personally (and I can only speak for myself) we need a few women on here that had succeeded. If it was just filled with those of us who are continuously trying, we would probably feel quite dispondant. Girls like you, Cheesy and Wildcat (male and female type) give us hope that we can get lucky.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its good to have pg ladies on here from Nuffield as it gives us all hope.  We all need the tips for when we get pg  
Its just the really heavy baby talk that hurts a little! 

Don't leave anyone!  

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-Like sho says we need you here  

All we were saying the other day was that sometimes the baby chat gets too much on here, and for obvious reasons i was finding it difficult and i know a few of the other ladies were too   
Doesnt mean we dont want you here at all you belong here too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

right on sister!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Natasha you should be sent to the naughty corner for every year of your age !!!!!   Talk like that really      I did find it funny though you were only saying what everyone knows


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right on sister   who is the sister


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - glad you found it    I was merely stating some facts about aftermath of


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mouth like a sewer


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

As long as it doesn't smell like one  

I sometimes wonder how many women are walking around the office with leakage!
Me and my friend who used to work here used to laugh when it was happening to us cause
we'd be making frequent trips to the loo!    

Just eaten a choc ecclair!  feel sick no!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I for one found NVH's personal information about her nether regions enlightening. I thought I was the only one who suffered from post coital leakage!!

I bet I get told off now!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Be careful you lot you dont want to get told off again, just were tighter knickers LOL!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho   you can tell your d/h is away  ....im shocked  

Nvh-  your gonna get your   whipped   

Kate-Dont you start too


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages....I have avoided it to be perfectly honest, as all the baby talk and scan pictures etc got a bit too much for me  

And since I'm "on a break" at the moment I feel like I don't really belong here...it's still months until I will start again.... but I do enjoy popping in every now and again to see what you're all up to!

I accompanied my friend to Mothercare last week and it was easier than I thought it would be, in fact it was quite good for me to see all these things (reality check) and remember why we're doing this - as it feels quite surreal most of the time, like trying to reach the unobtainable, like a vague dream if you know what I mean. 

This weekend would have been my due date had I not miscarried my first ICSI, but I will be in San Diego with work and fully intend to party all night and not think about it for one second.

I've had some odd dreams lately, two nights ago I dreamt that I was pregnant (big tummy and everything!) and the night after that I dreamt that I tested positive. I wish I could say it's a sign, but I've just had af and am nowhere near ovulation  

Other than that, not much going on at the moment, just same old same old  

Sorry no personals - just too many pages to read


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Nibbles glad to hear you are still with us even if not so often, lets hope these dreams are a sign of the future to come

Katex


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-You always belong here honey  
So sorry honey   i hope your doing something nice to remember bubs letting off a balloon would be nice somewhere like the beach   just a thought 
You will be starting before you know it just make sure you have a nice time on your big adventure then you will be on the icsi rollercoaster before you know it and getting your BFP!!! stay


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks Emma, guess you know exactly where I'm coming from  
I haven't contacted that lady yet...not sure I have the guts to... 
And at the same time I'm dying to know!!!

Hi Ktx, how are you these days?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles - we are all here to support each other....  just be honest if something is upsetting you!
Enjoy San Diego, sounds great even tho it is work!

Kate - does tight knickers work then....doesn't that just make the   fall out the sides      

 Sho

Emma - Nooooooooo i couldn't possible get told off again!    I'm going to go for descrimination if I do!  
Cause you lot got exactly the same gutter heads as me


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Im ok Nibbles thanks just getting angry at the old witch not arriving as getting rather close to the old christmas cut off!!

NVH I dont know the thought just came to my head !!!!

Kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Go on contact her you will go away smiling i promise...even Gill said she felt a lot more   after so it cant do any harm  


Nvh-why dont you wear a nappy   might help


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey you lot - leave you for 5 minutes and the talk turns smutty!!     
We wouldn't laugh as much if it weren't true!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-I know its nvh she is off again  

How are you feeling are you in Uk time yet


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bit jetlagged!! Might be just Monday morning blues and coming back to work but I've done nothing but yawn all morning!! A client tapped me on the shoulder mid yawn and I gave him a lovely view of my tonsils


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

how attractive  

Got any pics you can post so we can see


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes - camera is at home so I'll do it later - probably with instructions from Wildcat because I'm not very techie!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry I love your picture of Stan he looks just like my oldest cat Gizmo or Captain as my hubby calls him I will have to take a picture and show you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah...i think wildcat needs to start charging us lot with all the bits she does for us  

Gizmo-What after the gremlins


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

fingers - hope you didn't have coffee breath    

Emma - you just love all this smutty talk!   no nappy required for me today!  I am nice and dry    

Off to lunch now girls....no smutt til i get back


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I cant remember what I named him after he was born the day I got my first house (the day before my 19th birthday and thats why I got him) but cant remember why I called him Gizmo as I dont think i have ever seen the gremlins, I think I might of read a mag and comeone had a cat called gizmo and I liked the name, I better think more before I name my child though!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah kate i think you better  
How was spain in the end??

Nvh-Yeah go on get lost...we will have some sensible conversation now your gone


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It wasnt too bad went to see my Nan and Grandad and my aunt and uncle as they live in France and were my mum is its only 30 minutes drive from the spain/france boarders so that look some of the time, and luckily the sun was out so managed to lie around there pool reading a book so didnt have to get into too many conversations about how wonderful my sister is and isnt it exciting that her baby will be here in the next 4-6 weeks oh and by the way Kate when you sister is in labour we have told her to call you to go with her as her husband hates hospitals what joy !!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

haven't gone yet emma    

Kate - just want you wanted eh !    

Emma - sensible....who you kidding!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey parents  nice like you really want to go and see her give birth 

Well at least you relaxed by the pool in the sun and didnt have to much of a pooh time,

Im going to do an af dance for us both [fly][/fly]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yay i have found the dancing man i love him


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You only needed to ask for him emma, i would've given him to you!  

I'm glad that something so trivial can enlighten your day! says something about you hey!    

I am going now! don't bash me now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I did ask .....1000's of times  


Oh yeah, can anyone help how do you get the smilies onto your signature  am i being thick...if i am that means nvh is too as she doesnt know either...Cheesy you know dont you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

kate - would love to see a pic of Captain Gizmo!!  know what you mean about the imminent birth -spent yesterday at my mums with pg SIL and kept being told to feel the baby kicking!! Of course it's lovely for her and my brother but makes me wonder when I'll get to experience that too.

Emma/NVh - break it up you two or you'll be grounded


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry Kerry


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks emma I love the dancing man

Will take some photos of Gizmo later as he is out at the moment


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello girls.

Haven't been on for awhile.  Haven't been very well plus 4 weeks of buserelin was driving me insane.  I have started menopur (my god that stings compaired to gonal f!)  still don't feel very relaxed into it because i'm worried what impact the long dreg will have on this attempt.  I am trying to be positive though and am happy that I have the chance to carry on.  Would have been nice for everything to feel "normal" though.

Well I hope that you are all doing ok.  I will catch up and see what you have all been up to.........................

Love Budgie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-Were here if you need us   i know the d/r is the worst isnt it you feel like an alien and get all down in the dumps  but a few days on stimms will sort you out honey   try to stay   keep a hottie on your tum as soon as you get in to keep that belly warm and up your water to 2.3/3l if you can and keep drinking the milk or eating more protein to get those eggies nice and juicy  visualise those follies getting nice and big and also your lining getting thicker


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheers Emma.

Hope you are ok.  I will catch up on how you are all doing, so my apologises that I have missed what you have all been up to.

Does the hot water bottle thing help?  I have never heard that before.  I do like tips!  I have been trying to eat lots of protein - even brasil nuts are beginning to taste better!  I am a fan of the milk - sad I know but on a low carb diet its heaven cos it tastes quite sweet!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-Yeah i think so, well i did the hottie thing and got 22 eggs 20 fertilised as 2 were imature so i think it helped   try it and see


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Emma - I will do.  Any excuse for a hot water bottle.  Its soooooo cold at the moment.  

I am worried that I will have a poor response especially because all though I am pleased with the amount of embies I had last time, they did say it wasn't great for my age.  Perhaps the change of drug will help.  Hope so.  I am going to be so scared on the first scan that nothing is happening.

Big thanks to Leah, Rachel and Anne who have put up with my menopausal panics so far though. 

How are you Emma? Any responce from tests, do you have af yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-Im sure all will be fine honey...doesnt stop you worrying at every point  

Well woking have said my bloods are negative which means it wasnt that what caused the m/c, and Epsom are saying up to 3mths for the genetic results...i know Deb had the same problem with her little boy..how frustrating i wanted to know before i begin with my f/e/t   could of got woking to do it for me a lot quicker...bloody Nhs  
A/f feels like she is doing something i had acup on saturday to try and bring it on and have another load on weds     so hopefully will turn up soon    as Kate said its just making sure we can start before xmas deadline


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Its not fair that they did not tell you it would be that long from the start.  A bit of communication would have been good on their part .  I hope the wait is worth it and you get the answers that help you move forward.  Will you cycle from next af anyway? Or wait?

I noticed the final dates when we were at woking the other day.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well i rung and spoke to Ann at woking she said it was up to me as to whether i start this a/f or wait..i thought sod it will take the risk, she said it was unlikely that all my embies would have been affected (if that is the reason) so will give it ago


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi budgie - good luck on the stimms, hope you start to feel better now    that buserilin is  !
I am not looking forward to it at all!  And yep the menopur stings more too! 

What is the score with milk on a FET anyway?  Miss know it all emma - do you know      
I see you're roping me into your thick gang!      I guess we're not alone cause no one has responded  
either that or they are keeping it a secret  

Kate - sorry


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/Kate - here is a af dance for you two! 


















































            

Hope that does the trick


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks natasha it needs to I am ready to     if it doesnt arrive soon as only 11 days for af to start before the cut off


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

have you done a hpt  

My af's were wicked to me after tx.  I hope the one I am due between de-regs and progynova (not stimms) doesn't play up either!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

emma74 said:


> Well i rung and spoke to Ann at woking she said it was up to me as to whether i start this a/f or wait..i thought sod it will take the risk, she said it was unlikely that all my embies would have been affected (if that is the reason) so will give it ago


Emma - Think  - Debs orders! 
Our results were inconclusive from the genetics (sample too old to use as it was sent to a specialist institute in france) so you may end up with no answers even after the wait. All you can do is take a deep breath, close your eyes and cross all your fingers toes eyes legs that it won't happen again.

I was panicy and scared about trying again but so far so good with this little bean - its definately been worth the risk! (I'm biased at the moment obviously)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Deb  

Yeah i know, its just all the loss's together are 5 so its hard not to panic next time...think i will end up with my hair falling out at this rate....  no offence any bald people on here  

Kate-Try some acup hun it may help, i have got something going on in my tummy might get my collegue to throw me down the stairs


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Kate - hope af arrives for you soon.  After the last few weeks I know how you feel.

Nvh - I was told at woking the other day that milk is their way of making sure you get enough protein.  I don't know if its as relivant on fet though?

Just had my mum on the phone.  I was in a good mood, now i'm not - she has that effect on me!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma -  

Girls - help!! My boss just told me that my job title has to change due to the new age discrimination law that has come in - as I am a "senior project manager" apparently this could be construed as me being old!!! He wants me to come up with a suggestion for an alternative title, any ideas? and keep it clean please!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Executive Project Manager


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Superior Project Manager


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

What a load or  fingers. Its your position not your age


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

General dogs body   

Nvh-No milk needed honey as not stimming   but make sure your getting calcium anyway


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Budgie - i am liking the Superior part - not sure my team would though!! 

Ktx - our junior level people are called project Executives so needs to be different... 

Oi Emma       

Mind you don't suppose it matters coz as soon as d/regging kicks in they will have to call me Ma'am and curtsey every time they speak to me anyway!!  

Deb - I know what you mean - just means I've worked longer and harder than every other b***er round here so earnt the right to be called senior!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

How about 'i think i know it all' project manager    

Emma -   thanks for the tip!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just did the thesaurus on senior and it says 'higher ranking'  project manager! 
what about 'know your self'  project manager (said in the ashlene way)

Sorry can't think of anything sensible - being thick again!  looks like emma's got the same problem


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can just see the look on the girls faces if I say "know yourself little girls!!"


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

i've just thought of a silly question that i wanted to ask.  Are you supposed to keep menopur in the fridge?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

No - menopur is fine at room temp.
Pregnyl needs to go in the fridge.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No Menopur doesnt have to go in the fridge.

I think Project Executive sounds better than Project Manager, get them to change the juniors title to something lesser sounding and you can then have the Executive title

Or you could suggest taking on the american titles and have then call you president or principle!!!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats ok then.  I just had a sudden panic because gonal f went in the fridge and my menopur is on the sofa in the living room!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good tv tonight girls!  Hope I can stay awake to watch it all!

Where's flemmie em gone  

Fingers - I think kates right, get the executives to change theirs to 'project manager' and then you can be 'executive project manager'


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry fingers  

Budgie-Yeap the girls are right only pregnyl for the fridge 

Nvh-you better know YOURSELF little girl


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon

Have loads to do, and have achieved nothing! I'm meant to be clearing out the spare room, but all I've done is watch X Factor which I recorded on Saturday. I did a really good job of that as well, because missed off the end where Simon is deciding between that really sweet blonde lad and the dark head crooner (WHO appeared in Brookside and noone seems to have notived !) Anyone know who got through?

hope  I hope you are doing ok. This is a tough time, but I hope you are popping on here just to check whats going on and also, looking after your self and your dp. Thinking of you!  

Good luck to all of you in the stimms section of the cycle. And fingers crossed for that.

I suspect I'll be doing a cycle on my own. Boo!!

Where's Wildcat nowadays??


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Sho - so glad u mentioned that.  I have been sat there every saturday night saying.  He used to be in Brookside.  I thought I must be wrong when they did not mention it. He is sooooooooooo creepy!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

sorry i meant to add - he got through.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

thought I recognised him too - who did he play in Brookie Have to say am not bowled over with any of them at the moment... still there's time to impress me!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

He was the kid that killed someone.  Lived next door to Jimmy Corkhill!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Who in brookside


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh i know the short boy with dark hair and eyes...Antony..his nan is in emmerdale


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Do what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes and his mum/stepmum was one of the Nolan Sisters!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ehh  

Thats it, will have to watch it now and see how grown up he is


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I have no idea who or what you lot are talking about


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You lot have lost me now !!!!! I know the one that went through and to be fair I think Simon chose the right one as the young lad would crumble on a live show, but what on earth was he doing with the girls I can't believe he chose the dark haired girl with a gap in her front teeth over the really sweet girl and he chose the guy with the afro too I am sure it is all fixed


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I didn't know he was in brookie   The little blonde boy wouldn't have been able to cope bless him!
i got all emotional when they were telling their families! better not watch on de-regs, will be a wreck! 

kate - careful you might offend someone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

just noticed my ticker - 3 days to go ! woo hoooo!!

made you look made you stare, made you loose your underwear


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Talking of saturday night tv.  Does anybody watch afterlife?  That one last week with the baby monitor, talk about scary - doesn't take much to give me nightmares, couldn't watch the BT adverts when ET was on them!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think its all a fix  i hate x factor only like the first few weeks when all the freaks are on singing 

I missed strictly come  dancing ....i know gill is a big fan, as a lot of dance moves she copies for when she goes down the local working mens club disco on a friday 

Nvh-I know soon you will be loopy like the rest of them on d/r's  

Oppps no offence ladies  remember you can rip the p out of me when im d/r 

Budgie-I love afterlife


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't watch Brookside so I'm lost on this conversation and SOOOOO tired I can hard read the 10 pages to catch up - we picked up our friend from Stanstead last night who was late landing and got home at 2am - then I was up at 6.30 to go to heathrow to get my dad so I'm knackered! early night for me!  

Lead Project Manager - I prefer executive but if that has been taken by the 'juniors' - what else can you do? Executive Executive PM? 

I've now forgotten most of the last 10 pages due to brain mush, I need sleep.....

Oh and I'm having 'a day' had to make 2 complaint phonecalls - 1 to Domestic and general whojust took £70 for a policy I cancelled in August and one to Fitness first who still haven't given me back the £10 they owe me for the membership cards from July! argh.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - don't worry, i'll be the first in line to take the pee !  

Wildcat - give em hell girl!  scan tomorrow    what time is your appointment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

by the way, i only saw a bit of strictly, gonna catch up at 6.30 tonight....i just love those
women's bodies (the professionals that is) and I don't mean that in a ........ kinda a way!
Not saying the word cause i'll get   by the mods!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Cancel the dd's i always cancel them before i call the company to cancel as there sneaky sods...good luck for tomorrow bet your excited/nervous


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I didnt mean anything by the Afro comment only that I didnt know his name and he I dont think he could sing very well it was meant in the same way as talking about the blonde lad as a description of them rather than anything against him as he has a afro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

kate your digging a big holes    joke....dont worry about offending nvh she is offending all sorts


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

[fly]Best wishes for your scan Wildcat.[/fly]

I am off now, haven't achieved anything today so better get moving.

Can't believe its raining. I put my washing out this morning . Can't ever trust the forecast 

Hope you all have a great evening.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma/nvh scan is at 10am - I'm terrified! This is the point I get to then it goes horribly wrong and I find out that it's ectopic etc so I'm pooing myself as I'm still a risk for ectopic and I had nasty pains on my left side in the middle of the night the other day. I'm still staying     but there is always that fear until it's over.  If all is OK, I'm excited to see it as I've never seen that before as they were always stuck in my tubes  

You are both offenders! lock them up!  

I will def remember to cancel DD in future - they just took the money! buggers.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Budgie

Beautiful sunshine in Croydon  

Wildcat- I understand your worry, im sure everything will be absolutley fine, remember what Lesley said


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye budgie

Kate - i was actually talking about the women with the gap in her teeth, not the afro      
Don't worry, i am only kidding, I am always putting my foot in it!      its become a bit of a joke on here!  

Wildcat - i am sure everythign will be fine


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gap in the teeth


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-No one is telling us how to put the smilies   in our signature


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh i know, selfish lot they are


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Notice how you lot go quiet when we ask that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont know sorry


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Maybe we don't know either!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

well i thought you might of none miss clever cloggs wildcat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

lets see if this works! and if it does, i'm not telling anyone! well apart from my thick 
partner in crime!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Same way as you put smilies in your post - copy the little code sections from a post


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

go tasha go tasha go tasha go tasha


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

don't steel my thunder debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NVH


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh man - i've screwed up my ticker now !!  

 debs


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've worked it out now - just put the code in that it puts when you click them in the message box


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Done it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-its all that waffling you do in your signature


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH  How many smilies do you need in your signature. Talk about over kill  

Taking the conversation back a bit, I'm glad that the Brookie weirdo got through. i actually think he's got quite a nice voice, but I could live without the club singer Dean Martin type style he puts on. I LOVED the little blonde one. He made me cry all the time. there's no way he would have coped with the live shows, but I bet he makes his mom  proud. Bless

Wildcat. God knows I haven't been in your situation. But my thoughts are with you. I'm a non believer but i hope someone is watching over you and that everything turns out just fine for you and your husband.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh sho thats nice


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Em. that's the kind of girl I am


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I have 2 tickers at the mo so I've run out of space!! I will prob remove one tomorrow so I can add in somethng funky then!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Were is dumbo


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

dumbo is trying to get her ticker back    that will teach me for boasting!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Dumbo!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

opppps your back


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What the hell is that?? Have you lost your mind Wildcat?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

last time i help you out emma!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

sho - yep  lack of sleep! I think I need a









This is me right now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-We know your a techy person stop showing off


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

wish it was and then at least you would shut up!      

Wildcat - that thing looks weird!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

After months and months, i have had to return to my ECDL course. (learn direct). It's the most boring thing I've ever done, but it will keep me occupied until himself turns up.

anyone else done it?

And yes, that thing is weird Wildcat. For gods sake get some sleep!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ECDL    

Am i being a dumbo again     bet you don't know either emma


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It's a weird dancing thing.... I'm off for a bit to have a lie down before I fall over and bash something (prob my head!)  Have fun all!!

Emma of course I'm showing off - I'm just soooooo brainy!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye wildcat - enjoy your snooze    good luck tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a nice sleep ....dont have nightmares   

Good luck for tomorrow and please dont keep us in suspense  

What sho?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Wildcat    

love
cheesyb  
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

for you Wildcat. I've a good feeling


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I had one of those last night    - I was having twins and they were born at 17 weeks -the rest was just too horrible, horrible horrible. NOT going to do that.....

I will be back later or tomorrow when we are back! 

Thanks lovelies - hugs to you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh wildcat, the dreams are horrible when your preggers, you dont stop worrying about it all will be well, im sure you would of known by now hun    

Cheesy-Nice of you to join us  

Good telly tonight ladies

x2 corrie (fred pops his clogs tonight) 
eastenders
and life begins


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Dont forget spooks too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ECDL: European Computer Driving Licence. Ita a basic computer course that I started when I was still a roughty toughty soldier. They like you to have it before promotion. there's not a lot to it really, most of it you pick up as you use a computer anyway. I never finished it with one thing and another, so I thought I'd take the opportunity.

when are we going for his meal. come on!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yeah KT Spooks is ace. Adam....hhhmmmmm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Spooks i have never seen that...sounds like a ghost programme


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I bought up the subject about good tv ages ago but everyone ignore me!    

Did i just see cheesy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Did everyone ignore you ....mmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Yeah cheesy was here


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh ECDL - i know now (not)      well if its gonna help ya on your way then i guess you just need to get
your head down and get learning girl  

Emma - how can you be scared when you wanted to go to the   hotel


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Spooks is all about MI5 its great and Adam is YUMMMMMMMM


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yes everyone ignored me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right ladies

Have a lovely evening im offski 

Bye


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

i've just noticed the sun on my ticker - i never picked that one  

I'm off too, have to pack up ready for home!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bye Emma!!

Spooks is excellent. will Harry get it together with Ruth?!

Apparently its a really good one tonight. 

I'm off to try and do something with Sweet potato.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello peeps,

Wildcat, good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and you see two little bubbas smiling at you  

Telly is good tonight- poor old Fred!     I'm going to record it as I'm out i think

I brought some jeans a week ago but they are baggy round my waist- do you think i could un pick some stitching and take them back and then get a smaller pair at another branch or is that just tooo naughty?

Love ya, just going to catch up on the pages you have gossiped!

B.x

No emm don't go


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

cheesy woz ere


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG  i tried like 6 times to post that but all you guys had nattered sooooooo much it kept warning me there were new replies, what are you guys like!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - how are you feeling now hun? I saw your post earlier and have been hoping the cramps have past. 

Meal - come on girls make a decision 

<Added>
It took me 14 retries to post - you lot gass to fast


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh Em went :0(


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy you skinny women, just take them back and say they don't fit  

Cheesy - too late, we're gone

Sho - boil it, then fry them - lovely!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Night Guys Good Luck to the Wildcats catch you tomorrow

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Talk to you later you lot - better do some work now as I haven't been in the office for 10 days!!! 

Wildcats - good luck for 2moro -


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

But i have worn them!  I dont think they take them back.....i shall try tho!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think I have probably missed everyone now - just back from my baseline scan and all ok so starting on the tablets tomorrow morning and then next, and hopefully final, scan 2 weeks today. Not long now until I meet our frosties!

Hope everyone had a great weekend - we had a wonderful time in Paris, beautiful sunshine! I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts so sorry I have missed anything important

Good luck with the scan tomorrow wildcats - looking forward to hearing the good news 

Ali - how are you getting on with the 2ww? - you're in the final straight now!

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Blimey - you lot can natter!  

My new arm chair arrived this morning and in laws visited this afternoon and now I'm here alone (cept the puddy tats that is!  )
Feeling very sleepy now. Maybe that's having read through pages and pages on here?!    

I've just been planning my lovely day tomorrow. I've got acu in the morning and then I have to call into the garage on the way back coz they fitted the wrong size rear wiper when they services the car and now it won't wipe! then I shall pop into Guildford as I'll be driving straight past and I might go shoe shopping whilst I'm there - maybe get a new outfit for our night out.....when is it eh?!   . Do want a new pair of shoes or boots though as I have the funeral on friday and the only shoes I have that go with the outfit I will wear are a bit tarty - well it's a good excuse anyway. and then I will go to the pet shop and Sainsburys and then home to sleep! Oh yes it's all go here. One very busy lady me!   

Stil waiting for af here. Trouble is I am worried that if it arrives in the next few days the ec will clash with dh major deadline at work that he says he can't not be there for. I guess he could do his bit early and get it frozen? Then I'd just have to worry about who can be with me at woking on ec day and get me home again. This is such a bu**er, I just want to get started and get on with it. I don't want to be worrying about whether dh can be there or not. Oh and his dad is due a quadruple heart by pass at the same time so they won't be able to help with the ec day and my family live too far away.I may have to just taxi it I guess?!
But if af is too late then it will all clash with a recital I am doing, which obvioulsy I can't get out of as you can't have a violin recital without the violinist! 
If only we knew when af would arrive but as I don't have a cd as such, just that we abandoned tx 3 weeks ago on wed there is just no way of knowing. Me thinks that me getting stressed and snappy probably does mean she is on her way but then we are back to clashing with dh - Can I swear please - I think I feel the need!!!!

SOrry to waffle, just had to get it off my chest so do just ignore me if want. Go back to your mad mode and chat amongst yourselves!  

Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Monkey love - well done on the BL scan and good luck for the next stage


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good news Monkeylove -  for meeting your snowbabies 

Minow - tell Dh to stuff work.  what is more important to him?? Afterall once Baby is here he can't 'drop' it for a work deadline can he.....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I did try that one with him but now it's a no go topic as he just said he couldn't and that was all there was too it and I said well you would have to and that was all there was too it and having gone round and round in a circle till I cried we gave up!
I really don't know what to do. Do you think he can have wrigglers frozen in advance? I'm   again now with the worry of it.
Mx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!

*Minow* - I had a similar converstaion with my DH and he has a massive work thing at the end of Nov which he couldn't get out of so I was willing af to come or else it would've meant waiting til after xmas for us. Is there any way he can nip in do his thing and then nip back to work?? Sure Woking will come up with the solution. Try not to get , you need to be thinking  thoughts! Hope af comes at a good time for you. xx

*Monkeylove* - Well done on a good Baseline. Wishing you lots of 

*Ali * - How are you doing? Not long now... 

Have to go as I have a dog to walk and then dinner to make! Well, heat up - DH made a lamb casserole yesterday (bless!). Taped X Factor from Sat so will be watching that and also looking forward to Corrie x2 and Life Begins (last episode I think?)

Have a great evening. Hi to all!!

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Great news about the b/l scan honey...ohhhhh not long now honey  

Minow-Speak to woking im sure they will freeze them  

Bendy-Take them back you are exchanging them after all, say they were a birthday present


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 

So many posts to catch up on so no personals, just wanted to say hello.

As my appointment is at the beginning of November, i will not be able to start tx till after xmas, what actually happens, do you have to wait till af arrives??
How does it all work, my af will probably be due around January 15th, when do you start D/R, i know that after initial consultation you have to go back for an information meeting, what happens at that meeting
Sorry girls for so many questions but after all i am a novice.
Hope everyone is well, i know that i am talking to myself as you have all gone for the evening, oh well will catch up tomorrow as i have a day off yiiipppeeeeeeeeeeee

Luv Myra xxxxxx

p.s. good luck with your scan tomorrow Wildcats


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-missed you honey  

Book your implications meeting now if you like i did it befpre my cons appt as i knew i wanted to start asap so had the implications 2 days after 1st meeting  

Your a/f arrives then you start d21 of that cycle d/r for around 2 weeks then have a b/line scan if all well start you on stimms for around another 2 weeks then e/c and e.t and 2ww 
Hope that helps


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - ooooh I hope those jeans don't smell of fish!        

Monkeylove - good going on your baseline scan, onto to progynova...its all moving a long nicely for you    

Minow - they can freeze the   but you have to pay extra   It will all work out, don't start worrying now cause you'll drive yourself mad.  Even when tx starts the dates can move forward so just take one step at a time and breath deeply!

Cheesy - where have you been, did you have a lot of taping to do today   

Myra - emma's explained it all in a nutshell...don't worry about asking questions, we've all been there and its all very daunting when you are just starting out.  Ask away  

Barney - enjoy your casserole


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Am I alone here  

OK then, i am buggering off to make a cup of green tea!

Is that word allowed on here    i'm so paranoid at everything I f*cking bl*ody write now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm here Hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry debs, got carried away looking at catalogues and watching corrie...

Everyone is obviously looking at soap night on tv, so I am going to do the same!

Have a good night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Your tourettes is gettig worse honey 
[fly]CALLING ALL MODERATORS PLEASE WASH NVH'S SEWER MOUTH OUT WITH SOAP PLEASE  [/fly]

Great nights tv i must say life begins i  at as soooo happy 
Getting bad a/f pains, hopefully she is on her way  
I think we should place bets on when kate and my a/fs turn up 
Im bored no one is here

Wildcats-Good luck tomorrow although i know you wont need it  
Bet you both cant sleep


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all,

wildcat loads of luck and       for tommorow.

had my 2 blasts put back today. only one other had made it to blast the others had not got past day 4, the clinic advised against freezing the other blast as it wasnt a good one. shame we cant have three put back when its like that. mr c was lovely as ever, but did not comment on how tidy i was down there like mr r does  maybe i should have made more effort. my love for him is definitely growing.  i am now officially on the 2ww, which is actually a bit less than 2 weeks. so fingers crossed its 3rd icsi lucky for us. the clinic seem really positive this time too.

[fly]IT WILL WORK [/fly]

take care all luc


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning All 

No time to read through all your posts from yesterday, I have a question for you "does anyone actually do any work?" 

Wildcat good luck  cant wait to hear all about it later  

Luc congrats on the blasts, you go girl!  

I had my interview and got the job yesterday, so thats Lesleys 1st prediction confirmed and spot on!  

Catch up later, enjoy your chatty day of FF and spinning on your office chair's no doubt 

Gill xxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm off to work again today after having most of last week off

Wildcat I hope your scan goes well today

I'm still stimming but had 5 follicles on yesterdays scan. I rescan tomorrow and am hoping for EC on friday depending on how they grow. Linda the nurse started talking about retesting bloods on wednesday and decisions about whether to proceed at all yesterday when I spoke to her so I'm a bit all over the place at the moment. Not a good day to spend at work. At least DH feels he could face doing it all again if we have to. He did start by saying we'd only try once.....

I'm listening to my hypnotherapy cd twice a day for some positive visualisation and calming thoughts

Sarah  xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies  

I see Gil has already beaten me to it this morning. 
Gil - I think Monday must be a day off for most as they certainly managed to get through a few pages didn't they!  
I was working away though, inbetween deliveries and in laws!
Still no af but on knicker watch now. Had another chat with dh this morning about the "situation" he agreed that we would just have to find a way round it somehow (though one of his ideas was to get the clinic to slow things down if it looked like there would be a clash - I did point out we didn't want anything that might affect the outcome adversley!)
Anyway trying to feel brighter about that now.
Got my shopping day today - though I doubt I'll be doing quite as well as little miss spend how much? the other day!    

Hope you all have lovely days (probably catching up on the work that wasn't done yesterday!   )

Wildcats - I look forward to hearing that you have met both of your scally wags and that all is well  
Luc - Yay for your 2 blasts, snuggling in now - they've had their first night with you, how cool is that - only another 18 odd years to go!  
Gill - well done on the job front  
NVH - can't wait to see what you manage to say today!   
Emma and KT - hope af turns up and isn't too bad  
Sure there are others I should be saying hi to but well if I'm honest i need the loo and the bathroom is now free so better leap in there! he he he    
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Gill-Well done honey, but your chuffed so happy for you   What did d/h have to say about that  

Luc-Well done well this embies could be the ones, the good thing is they are good as they made it to blastocyst wow and not a long 2ww either you lucky lady    

Wildcats-Good luck today  

Minow-Glad you and d/h had another chat, he has to remember this is important..maybe he is a bit worried about it all  

Sarah-Linda scared me last time too, telling me that they may have to abandon as i over stimulated i was   all day to find out that they were going ahead and she apologised for scaring me, i think with Linda is she gives you the worst case which sometimes isnt a good thing  trying speaking to one of the other nurses today to sort this out

Well good news for me a/f arrived this morning so will be calling Woking later to get my plan and book a scan for d21 as Mr R wants to check im ready   My acupuncturist did the trick she said on sat it takes 2/3 days for it to work, seeing her tomorrow too, so she can carry on  

Kate-If you a.f hasnt come honey try booking to see someone for acup as it will do the trick  

Will be online around 11 today as have a short meeting with a customer at 10.00


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning ladies

Luc Great news!!! How many egs did you start out with, I can't remember? I bet you're  feeling quietly confident. If not you should be 

Oh. Poor Emma has to do some work. By the way missus, I hope you notived that you suggested the mods wash NVH's mouth out with soup!! and not soap.   Can you picture that!!! there's no room for soup or soap in her mouth because its full of filth!  

Sarah  Try and stay positive. Friday is still a  while off. You may well have a few more follicles by then. And who cares if you got five eggs from five follies, that would be a really good result. Chin up girl.

Thinking of you wildcats. Praying it goes well for you x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good to see you lot are your usual chatty selves this morning!!!  

Luc - congrats on being PUPO.

Emma -      what flavour soup shall we wash NVH's mouth out with?? Glad AF has arrived.

Sarah - 5 follies is good hon, try to stay     

Gill - well done on the new job  

Minow - glad you had a chat with DH, it sounds like the collywobbles to me.

Wildcats - good luck this morning...      

Morning all you other lovely ladies and Mr W... can somebody nudge me if I fall asleep this morning please!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - Soup     Mmmmmmm will be looking forward to that one!  I better behave today  
Well done on AF turning up and it wasn't the acupuncture it was my af dance silly  

Luc - Congrats on being PUPO     shame about the other little blast though     
When is your test date  

Gill - congratulations to you too....wow one prediction over!  well done you  
Work - whats that    

Sarah - 5 is ok...I doubt they will cancel.  Stay strong and    

Minow - enjoy your shopping, don't spend to much now! 

Wildcats - looking forward to your news later today...don't keep us waiting


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Emma Well Done Hunny I am still sad I am afraid as she still hasnt arrived for me     I think you stole her    

Gill Congratulations on the job babe and go Lesley

Wildcats must have lots of kittens in there bellies at the moment Mr W included I hope they come back with the much deserved news they are wishing for!!!

Love Stroppy PMT free Kate


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

QUick question from the experts!

Shopping is good for PMT isn't it?!   Just in case dh says something about it, I thought I'd use that as my defence! 

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, congrats on the period starting   , here's to the next stage    

Ktx - sorry she is dragging this out, hope she comes soon love      

Gill - well done on the job front love, what you doing now?  

Morning and love to all  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy I cant believe she is being a right pain in the   its day 45 for gods sake does she not understand this!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Shopping is good for any emotional state - don't you know ANYTHING Minow   

I've a stinky headache today. forgot my phone which is sat on the table at home and the office is empty so no one to talk to 'cept you lot. 

Feeling a bit  today as well and I don't really know why... Dreamt about our little boy last night so that could be it I guess. He was rubbing my bump and saying all would be ok and when I woke up I forgot for a moment that he wasn't here.  Daft I know


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Myra

Glad you asked about how/when it all happens!  I am due to start treatment for the first time soon and was wondering the same.  (Thanks for the info Emma)

We are going for implications counselling next Thurs and then my af is due  a few days after that (around 23rd Oct) which would make my day 21 around 13th Nov - do you think it will be possible for us to start treatment that quickly or would the more likely make us wait until the following month.  

Thank you as ever for sharing all your knowledge and good luck to everyone, whatever stage of treatment you are at xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear Charlies Mum - have I just failed as a girlie!
Sorry you are feeling down. Just spend your say on here with NVH and Emma, they tend to cheer people up. Oh and I'll do extra shopping on your behalf, do you think that'll help?!  

RIght just been working it all out and really it would probably be best if af arrived on Thur. that way ec, et and test day should fall inbetween dh deadline and my recital. So anyone any good at fixing these things?! Of course I'll have got it all worked out and then the tx plan either won't be what I think it's going to be or my body will decide to behave badly and it'll all change anyway but let's think   af on thur and it will all work!

Better go finish getting ready. Gona take some food with me so I don't have to worry about flagging energy when I'm shopping. (I have to plan ahead for that coz I can't just pop into a shop or cafe and get something to keep me going. When I was little mum and I used to have chocolate emergencies when we were shopping and have to find the nearest shop selling chocolate just to be able to keep going - oh those were the days!)

Myra, the first time I had tx I had my meeting on day 20 and they let us start the next day so potentially the only thing that will affect you is whether they can fityou in before christmas.
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates 

*Waiting to Start* 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET) 
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal

*D/Ring* 

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct

*Stimming* 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 

AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 
Luc - Testing??

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD? 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Charlies mum.  cheer up. I think you should expect to have this sort of dream. I still dream about my brother. It's really quite painful when you wake up and realise they are not there, but it is definitely normal, because our whole family is still doing it and we can't all be  .  I would imagine it is worse for you because of your circumstances, but try to see it for what it is, your brain just sorting things out in your head, and try not to let it get you down. Easier said than done I know  

Swimming again for me today. I want to lose another two pounds. i need to lose more than that, but that's my mile stone. It won't SHIFT!!!! So swimming and then to lunch with my friend and her toddler who is two tomorrow. Far too active for my liking as well. My neice just sits still!! Great.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen I am afriad you will have to wait until next year if your AF arrives after the 20th October as they have a deadline for starting DR of the 9th November because they cant do collection and transfers over Christmas, that is why I am so desperate for AF to show its ugly head!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Deb - I am definitely D/regging 17th Oct now - only a week to go!! I think that your dream is a good sign but it's only natural to feel sad hon  

Minow - enjoy shopping - you're so organised, I would be tempted by the coffee/cake shop!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

A little AF dance for you KTx 

                                                                                                 

HTHs
Deb


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I really feel for you, my af after my bfn was around 45 days, Its a real pain in the   and there is nothing
you can do about it apart from drugs.  I think the clinic can give you something to bring it on as a last resort.  Maybe have
a chat with them!

Minow - shopping is good for everything    Look at you working out when your af should arrive    I hope the   can hear
you and does as she's told.

sho - happy swimming and have a lovely lunch  

Debs - sorry you feel down today.  Just keep thinking about the little one inside you and that should put a   on your face.  Wow check out that af dance!!

Did anyone see that program on the quads last night!  Hope Mr R was watching cause we all know what his thoughts are on multiples.  It was truly amazing.  When they cut the mothers belly and the sac and the little leg fell out - aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh she was sooooooooo cute!
I want one    Imagine having 4 identical girls!....now thats hard work


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

If you are thinking about multiples you should watch Season two of "Greys Anatomy" - there is a heartbreaking storyline..... 

Why does eating Ritz crackers make you feel better. Wish I had brought some Phili in as well - can feel a trip to the shops coming on (shame i'm in the office)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you Deb, that should do the trick, 

Natasha if it hasnt arrived by tomorrow I might give them a call I surpose I wouldnt be so worried if there wasnt this Xmas cut off, I can understand why its there though but it is so sad!!!

Deb, I was thinking about buyings Greys Anatomy series 2 on DVD to watch during the 2WW as I really like the adverts but I am not sure if its because the theme tune is Snow Patrol or because the program looks good, whats it like will it keep me occupied ?? Its a shame I am upto date on all the 24's I might have to go back to the beginning and watch series 1 again I LOVE 24!!!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Kate, thanks for that, I didn't realise the cut off was that early.  My cycle used to be dead on 28 days which would be the 20th  but the last few months it's been 30-31 days so definately not going to arive in time.

Silly really, because I know a couple of months isn't going to make a huge diff in the scheme of things but I feel so disappointed now, I was so looking forward to starting treatment and January seems ages away.

I'm sure your af will make an appearance very soon, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just thought I would inform you pg ladies about the baby show if you haven't araedy seen it advetise.
It would be selfish of me to keep it to myself! I just wish I could go to it 

http://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Karen - think of the extra month as a 'rest and recuperate' period. You can spend it getting your body into the best possible shape.
Plus quite frankly would you want to be doing drugs and going  with all the relatives arguing over turkey stuffing all around you? 

NVH - thanks for the link. I'm not sure I can go as I'll be on bedrest after my op - and the next show is a week or so before my due date - don't think I'll be up to waddling round at that stage. But you never know you might be there!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen sorry I didnt mean to disappoint you, but I would rather be aware than all syked up and your body doesnt play ball like mine is, hopefully your body will be so excited and arrive on day 28 and just scrape into the deadline for you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - if I were you, just let your hair down big time at xmas, cause next year you will be pregnant  

Debs - never mind, i'm sure you would have stocked up by then anyway...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NVH said:


> Karen - if I were you, just let your hair down big time at xmas, cause next year you will be pregnant


or a mummy 

<note to self - remember to send basic pregnancy info to NVH - Is she an elephant (12 months gestation period)>


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

debs   obviously    I was more thinking along the lines of pg at the beginning of the year    
Haven't you got to be making that trip to the shops NOW !!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elephant NVH !!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb       Wouldn't surprise me with NVH she has to be controversial!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Why would I go to the shops when I can sit here on my lazy  and smirk at people


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Charlie's mum, yes you are absolutely right.  I do want to lose a bit more weight anyway so I'm going to make it my aim to lose a stone by the end of the year! And I suppose it's  abit longer to save a bit more too which is no bad thing!

No, thank you Kate, I'm really glad you did warn me, I'd rather find out now than have been disappointed when they told me next week at the implications counselling appointment. 

Wouldn't that be lovely NVH, here's hoping so for all of us


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry I have uploaded a picture of Captain Gizmo and as you can see he is very similar to your Stan  apart from the fact that he wasnt impressed to be woken up to a flash this morning


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

FLASH OF A CAMERA NATASHA before your smutty mind comes in !!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bless Captain Gizmo - they could be brothers - Stan gets that look when I give him a flash too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Karen  

As for debs & kerry       

Kate - me smutty! nahhhhh i'm having a day off the smut today!    Would love to find a little flashing smiley though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Couldn't resist


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I can't get them to work how do you use a planet smilie smiliey??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - you have to click on the icon under the 'B' above and them paste the link in between    thicko!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It wont let me paste I can copy but not paste   Thicko !!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Why have I got all the writing too


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

try using "ctrl" and "V" after you have copied to paste in betweek the ['img] ['/img] (remove the ' )


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cntrl C.....Cntrl V  

Debs - nobody likes a show off


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

thats for Natasha if it works !!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm not showing off - I just have superior intelligence   

(and if you lot are stupid enough to believe that.....) 


Calm down KTX - we are a peaceful group


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

now now children!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi you lot   stop chatting soooo much

Kate-try acup honey honestly it does help, is great for pcos too as my fellow ff goes to my lady and she ovulated the 1st time this month   so might be helpful for you now and your ivf tx.   Captain gizmo is a cutie..doesnt look like a gremlin  

Deb-See the dream as a good sign as i said before Charlie has sent this bubs too you and he is showing you everything will be alright  
Hi to everyone else soooo busy today....oppps nearly put busty


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You sure af isn't going to arrive    i'd say you have a touch of the old pmt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate -  thats meditate by the way! 

Phew emma - glad your back


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Anyone know what time The Wildcats were having their scan?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

10am but nowing wildcat she will keep us in suspence and go shopping


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

aaaggghhhh - evil lady  And I can't even text her as I've left my phone at home


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I just texted wildcat and told her no shopping as were all dying to know


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yippee lets hope it is PMT you cheeky mare Tash!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat just got home logging on in 5 said she will keep us waiting


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooohhhh - the tension is building 

<wonders if can last another 5 minutes before going to the loo>


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - busty!!!  

Hope all Ok with Wildcats - where are they?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry   i know..... yeah she sounded fine from the text as said she will keep us waiting..if its twins lesley could be onto something


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

The Wildcats had their first BFP scan today -  that they got to see one or two heartbeats Fingers!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm only playing kate, i didn't expect to get shot    it did make me     though.  

Wildcat - we want to know NOW


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*WILDCAT * -IF YOU ARE READING THIS STOP WINDING US UP AND GET POSTING WOMAN


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F402%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxdm824YYDE/transport.swf








not sure if this will work


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bugger !!!!

Natasha I know I should be working though and you lot have me playing smilies !!!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF100%252F0%252F28%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxdm824YYDE/transport.swf


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies - well I haven't read the 5 pages since yesterday evening yet so I will play catchup in a minute - the only thing I saw was emma asking the moderators to wash NVH's mouth out with SOUP!!! I bet she'd like that    

Well me and Mr W have just come back from woking, and we have seen one little sac with a very strong heartbeat! The bubba is 6.1mm in length 

So sadly not twins, but I don't care either way - a healthy baby is good enough for us!! I did ask the lady if one could be hiding but she had a good poke around and we couldn't see anything. I have a scan pic and will try and get this scanned in later.

I'm now wondering what to believe though with the psychics - they all said twins - so now I'm left feeling somewhat confused.  

Now I have to go and catchup on all the messages!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat- Hurray!!!!!!!!!! welldone maybe another sac will pop up next time like Jac


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat maybe you will have this little Baby and then fall with twins second time round, or maybe you have a second baby really soon after the first and therefore thats why they thought they would be twins!!

But a baby is a Baby HUGE congratulations

ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - You have a bubs on board! How cool and wonderful is that 

I'm not sure about the twins thing but focus on the fact you are well and truely PREGNANT!!!! 
Congratulations hun!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh i didnt realise i put soup   will go and change it .....bit cofused about Lesley now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We are thrilled  - I am confused about the twins thing, I had 4 different readings and they all said the same thing - perhaps there was 2 and we lost one?? who knows - maybe emma is right and one is hiding? Either way - we are happy now that we actually saw something on the screen this morning and not an empty uterus which is what happened the last 3 times.

Emma - I think NVH would prefer soup to soap!!

Oh and while we were there the sonographer (lindsey) said to me - do you have Emma's diary?  And I looked at MrW and he looked at me and we both thought the same thing "why would we have emma's diary?" - lol we thought it was yours emm!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Wildcat, a nice strong bubba and a good size   mine was 5.4mm at exactly 6 week gestation 

Well done


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol i know when leah bought it into me i got all emotional thinking oh they have put my tx down in a diary with pics   leah looked at me and said nooooo its a book on pregnancy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

[fly]*YAY WILDCATS - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!*[/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations wildcats - you must be on   again and although its confusing with only one being
in there it just the best news you could ever ask for.  I am a little   on your hcg reading toughs, they
were a bit high for a singleton  
I am confused with what lesley said too and all the others for that fact, surely they all can't be wrong  

Anyway enjoy enjoy enjoy  

Emma - you was trying to be nasty and it back fired     soup is great thanks


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emmas Diary.... 
Hummm - you wonder about the brains of some people. 

What are Emma and the Wildcats like  (sounds like a 60's pop group)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Debs or shall i call you cervical mucus


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations Wildcat (and hubby), so pleased for you both


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cervial Mucus with a touch of thrush              

Sorry couldn't resist....off to lunch so you can talk about me if you like I don't care


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

mr and mrs wildcat                            
what wonderful news welldone. you must have been so nervous after everything youve been thru. im so glad your bubs is healthy and in the right place. you are gonna be a mummy and daddy yay!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I was only making an observation Emma 

Can i go to the loo now?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go on then deb...dont wet yourself for gods sake


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Right been playing catchup - so here goes:

Luc - congrats on the 2 blasts - lets hope they are strong little ones and both hang on! Sticky thoughts to you 

Monkeylove - well done on the BL scan! 

Minow - sit your DH down and give him a good talking to - you can freeze sperm but it's not the best way to go as some dont make it. Remind him what you are going through and tell him that you work to live, not live to work! you and IVF are top priority and I'm sure his clients would understand that he can't be there for a day or so as his wife has to go into hospital - everyone understand this!

Sarah - good luck hun - quality not quantity works best your follies will grow...

Deb - crackers and phili, mmmmmm I got 2 tubs in on sat - tescos are doing buy one get one free   Greys anatomy rocks - we are watching that storyline now - v sad.

Fingers - your cats are adorable!! but then I love ALL cats so I am biased! cute cute cute.

I have to go and eat something - if I don't i feel sick, trying to avoid that!! 

Thanks everyone for the congrats - it will be your turn soon - everyone on here will be a mummy - I want all the next cycles to work!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Em I have just noticed your ticker you are moving on without me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - what is your EDD so I can update the list?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates 

*Waiting to Start* 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET) 
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal

*D/Ring* 

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct

*Stimming* 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 

AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 
Luc - Testing 20th October

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Kate sorry honey, i was a week late   and all i can suggest is acup as i believe that helped started getting twinges that evening..having more tomorrow...bloody painful though  ....Have you also tried agnus catus, if you buy it from a health food shop in a tincture and add to water it normally helps bring it on  you wont be far behind, do you feel like its coming


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I got some Agnus cactus at home if anyone wants it   not sure how many left tho, will check later if anyone wants them


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fabulous news Mr and Mrs Wildcat - you must be sooooo delighted.

I can't wait until I get to that stage - would be fab if it was before Christmas as well (in case santa is listening in!)

We will all get there!!

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I keep getting twinges but then nothing but I am quite lucky I dont really get P Pains, I will look into this Angus Cactus and see if that works,

I like the idea of Acupuncture but by the time I got an appointment and was able to go it should of arrived - it bloody better of done anyway Thanks for all the advice Emma, I really appreciate just a bit down that my body is not behaving as it should and also then concerned that I will have to DR for longer again as before and that they then might abandon my cycle because of being closed for Christmas.

Last time I started DR on the 30th June and Test Day was the 28th Aug so its all a bit tight at the moment


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Kate

My guaranteed way to bring on AF

1) Wear brand new white lacy knickers
2) Book expensive restaurant/theatre tickets which are non-refundable
3) Empty the house of all paraceptamol, chocolate, tissues,heat pads and tampax
4) Put on something very tight and clingy
5) Tell DH he is 'in luck' for tonight 
6) Flick through the TV guide and ensure that there is nothing but pap on the tv for your chosen night
7) Ensure that work phone you with an urgent 'must do now' crisis that only you can handle
8 ) Wait for your mother-in-law to phone with news that sister/cousin/friend is pregnant
9) forget about all the above and try to relax


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb - Woking say my EDD is 4th June 2007 as they are going by transfer day - but I am taking it from EC day as that is fertilisation day! so I'm sayinh iy's the 1st June!  It's all an estimate anyway so I'm going on my instincts (I actually think this one will be a little early) so please put me down as EDD 01/06/2007

Off to eat lunch now - I've made home mead chicken and veg soup.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

debs, good list. no. 3 always works for me. btw my test date is 20th oct, if you are the list manager again. 

kt. you can get some drugs from woking which you take for a week then stop and af comes. dont know if that would mean you would definitely make the cut off but if it would it might be worth a go. 

have we heard from alipali recently she is really close to test day. 

luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Dont forget the tx probably messed your body up too, i know what you mean though its soooooo bloody frustrating  yeah try the agnus catus and stop once a.f comes ...the twinges sound like something is happening so try to stay  

Monkeylove-Your right we all will get there  


Luc-Ali posted sunday she was worried by a.f pains told her it was normal but you know what its like so she said she will stay away from here for a while.

Good luck Ali    

Good luck Luc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

kt just worked it out and realised that you wouldnt have time to do that. so here is a dance for you


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks emma, i remeber now i thought her symptoms sounded good. 

i hope she is ok

alipali


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Wildcat - Congratulations  Thats fantastic news. Funny that WN have worked out EDD from transfer though. When I was trying to work out my EDD and looked it up on various ivf websites and not once did it say to count transfer as fertilisation day. I cant understand why they do that 

                

Beckers xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates 

*Waiting to Start* 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET) 
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal

*D/Ring* 

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct

*Stimming* 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 

AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 
Luc - Testing 20th October

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Well done Wildcat, really pleased that everything went well with your scan 

Emma and NVH, thanks my honeys on the info yesterday, i have just been working it all out and my af is due around 16th Oct, so that means when i go to my consulation i should be on day 19, if my calculations are correct that means i could start before the cut off date, or have i got it all wrong, so thick when it comes to all this IVF stuff, we are having IVF/ICSI i think, well that was what our consultant at St Peters recommended, but will have to wait to see what Mr R says, oh so looking forward to meeting him 
But i think i may have a problem as we had our HIV tests done OCT last year so that makes them out of date as they have to be within a year of starting tx, have i got that right??
If i could not start until the new year as my af would be due in the middle of Dec, would i start d/r on the 21st day of that cycle??

Hope everyone is well and working hard today, day off for me, just chilling, although have spent 2 hours on the phone with my mum (bless her she is really getting excited).

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - when they work out due dates, don't they have to take it from the 1st of your af, so two weeks prior to et 
If you get pg naturally they take it from the 1st day of your af or have i got that completely wrong 

Ali is fine, I got an email from her today. Its the worst part of the wait I guess....cramps have gone and she has
a few little spots in place. All good signs i'd say. 
[fly]Ali - we are routing for you   [/fly]

Kate -  do you normally have irregular af's  so frustrating isn't it!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks debs


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys

I must remember           all the way

Myra you should just make it then as long as AF arrives before the 20th October you will be fine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate a.f dance for you

[fly][/url[url=http://planetsmilies.net]][/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - if your HIV etc runs out you can get them done at your local surgery, you don't have to have them done
at woking.  
If unfortunately you cannot start this side of xmas, then I don't see why you cannot start on day 21 of your december cycle.  Just try and arrange it before xmas as its only this time they are closed...from Jan 2nd they should be back to work!

Emma - i think you are starting to like him more than Mr R


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

kt have you called woking? i think you should call them and see what they say. cd 45 is very late, they may have some advice.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Its taken from e/t so 2 weeks when you should test you will be 4 wks pg if that makes sense   

Myra-Yeap get your hiv tests done honey now, and book your implications meeting now too, tell them that you will be on d19 at cons appt and want to start this cycle  

I think im liking the dancing man too.......im imagining mr r's head on his body though


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH, thanks, i remember when i had my last HIV test the nurse was really great she asked me if this was to start IVF, when i said yes she told me that they could rush the test through and could get results back in a couple of days and that was on the NHS, i told her not to worry as i had to wait for my funding to come through, hence all that being a year ago

Myra xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma lol


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

btw, monkeylove i noticed you only had 1 bubble. i didnt think that was enuf at all so have given you some more


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

When my af was late i rang and they told me that they like it to come naturally but they can give
you some drugs to bring it on if needs be.  

Yes Emma thats what I mean, so when working out dates you take it from 2 weeks prior to et so 4wks pg on test day.  We know what
we are talking about  
Do you think that Mr R will have that much rhythm


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, so if i started before xmas and started d/r on day 21 in Nov, when would test day be, or is that a question that cannot be answered due to everyone responding differently, god am i thick or what

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - 21st Nov is too late to start hun   but just to answer your question it would be roughly 6 wks from then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Its difficult to say honey, as you may have to d/r or stimm for longer, the whole tx takes around 6wks from start to test date  

Nvh-I reckon mr r has rhythm  

Monkey-I will blow you bubbles too


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I understand it to be 4 weeks from ET not EC cause your eggs may be fertilsed that day but not mature enough even if it was naturally conception, so to speak


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats right cheesy  
Nvh- I think myra meant her day 21 in nov


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

how funny i just wrote the sh word in my post and it changed it to this ****. i wonder if it works for other obscenities. like the f word, i'll try it ****. nvh this could be your saving grace.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh it worked for that too. what fun im gonna try some more. the c word withdrawn


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc   your bored arent you


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah maybe   

the b words ******* bloody

ohh i cant think of anymore


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Can you see my pussy?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i always put bloody thats not a swear word is it  

Sho-Sorry


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

my oh my what a hairy one you have


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh sho your pussy is lovely and furry   he is a cutie


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho, you ahve a lovely pussy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Can i stroke him


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks!

It really is a beauty isn't it. The fact that its hairy can sometimes be a problem, but none the lessrather attractive to the eye.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks girls, thats right Emma, i did mean day 21 which would fall about 5th or 6th November, i am so bored, dh is at work until late today, have loads of housework but that is so boring, tv is rubbish.

May take doggies for a little stroll, even that seems like hard work though, oh the joys of having a day off work


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Ring woking and book your implications meeting today honey. and explain that you will be d19 at cons appt and try and book it for the day after or d21..plllleasse do it now as they will be booked up other wise  

Sho-Dont you ever trim it


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

em , does your pussy have red eyes like a rabbit?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-No my pussies..as i have 3 have different coloured eyes..my white pussy has yellowy eyes and the two girls have greeny eyes


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh good i dont like red eyes. his pic is too small to see his eye colour but he is such lovely white colour i thought he may be albino (not that i have anythign against albino's) but i prefer yellow eyes.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma, I would never trim my pussy!!    

Wildcats   Congrats!! As for the twins thing. I'm sure you're delighted with your result, but I have heard of people who go for their heart beat scan and don't see anything, and a week later there it is so you never know. Either way, you're pregnant and thats the main thing. Wonderful news!!

For those of you waiting for AF. The more you worry about it the less likely it is to turn up. Stress affects your prolactin levels, which in turn affects your cycle. so relax, that's an order  

By the way simpletons, it's Agnus CASTUS not Cactus. If she's looking for that she'll be looking for the rest of her life!!

Soup/ soap Castus/Cactus Lets start getting it right shall we!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just been for a **** and had loads of catching up to do! If that word comes out i will be really  

You lot and your pussy talk!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Thanks honey, not sure that i would want to be testing between xmas and new year though, as we will be in Ireland with dhs family, god can you imagine that, they get on my nerves at the best of times especially my sister-in-law, who allows brags about how many kids she is going to have. Also i need  just to beable to deal with them


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sho - is your pussy fat  

Ah well if you can't beat em...join em


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH, lol bagpuss


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra

This is a bit long...but amusing  

TO MY DEAR WIFE:

During the past year I have tried to make love to you 365 times.
 
I have succeeded 36 times, which is an average of once every ten days.

The following is a list of why I did not succeed more often:

54 times the sheets were clean
17 times it was too late
49 times you were too tired
20 times it was too hot
15 times you pretended to be sleep
22 times you had a headache
17 times you were afraid of waking the baby
16 times you said you were too sore
12 times it was the wrong time of the month
19 times you had to get up early
9 times you said weren't in the mood
7 times you were sunburned
6 times you were watching the late show
5 times you didn't want to mess up your new hairdo
3 times you said the neighbors would hear us
9 times you said your mother would hear us

Of the 36 times I did succeed, the activity was not satisfactory because:

6 times you just laid there
8 times you reminded me there's a crack in the ceiling
4 times you told me to hurry up and get it over with
7 times I had to wake you and tell you I finished
1 time I was afraid I had hurt you because I felt you move

KEEP READING.......

===================================================== 

TO MY DEAR HUSBAND:

I think you have things a little confused. Here are the reasons you didn't get more than you did:

5 times you came home drunk and tried to screw the cat
36 times you did not come home at all
21 times you didn't cum
33 times you came too soon
19 times you went soft before you got in
38 times you worked too late
10 times you got cramps in your toes
29 times you had to get up early to play golf
2 times you were in a fight and someone kicked you in the balls 
4 times you got it stuck in your zipper
3 times you had a cold and your nose was running
2 times you had a splinter in your finger
20 times you lost the notion after thinking about it all day
6 times you came in your pajamas while reading a dirty book
98 times you were too busy watching TV

Of the times we did get together:

The reason I laid still was because you missed and were screwing the sheets.
I wasn't talking about the crack in the ceiling, what I said was, "Would you prefer me on my back or kneeling?"
The time you felt me move was because you farted and I was trying to breathe.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH, love it, very amusing, will show dh that one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  trust you  
Sho-Alright love    myra'd done it now as she said beable instead of deal 
Luc-Glad you like my pussy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH Very good

Emma its funnier taking the p*** out of you !


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

No more pussy talk - aarrrrcchhhhoooo


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, lol, whats wrong with beable


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra- how is beable meant to be deal   

Sho-   watch it lady....i dont care if your an action lady or not


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma- I'm buying you a dictionary for Xmas!!

Sho - lovely pussy - has it got a name??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Its not just me.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates 

*Waiting to Start* 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - Mid Oct 
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - Oct? 
Myra - 1st appointment 03/11/06
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal

*D/Ring* 

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct

*Stimming* 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 

AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 
Luc - Testing 20th October

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe i should put a dictionary on my xmas list , i am not really


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Debbie

I have finally got a date next to my name on the list, how cool is that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

see Kerry told you  

Wheres Nvh has she finished her poop yet  

Deb-I start d/r on the 30th october..wooohhooo day before halloween..i love halloween


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Who is watching that programme tonight on teen mums ....i know im going to be wanting to   them


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I hate bonfire night as my little boys hate the fireworks, i dread it every year, perhaps i should buy them some doggie earmuffs


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Do not talk to me about teen mums, my two nieces both have little girls, one got pg at just 15, and guess what, yes my sister looks after the little girl, she has no interest in her baby, as she is 17 now and wants to go out with her friends all the time, my sister now has legal custody of the child


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-My cats hate fireworks too   poor buggers my cat went missing last year for 2 days hiding in someones shed 2 doors down   they started early 4pm before i got home  

So will be leaving work earlier nearer the time  

Myra-Its horrible isnt it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

List updated 

Ugh - had steak and kidney pud, peas and mashed tatties for lunch. am asbsolutely stuffed now


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, yes it is horrible, very frustrating, especially as myself and dh were trying for a baby when my nieces were born, and they have had children before us, get the logic in that.

Luckly dh will be at home on bonfire night, so he can look after my boys as i am on a late shift do not get home until 8.30pm


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho you have a gorgeous pussy, I'd like to stroke it too!

Myra - here's hoping you can start before xmas but if you need to drink to deal with family you should wait! I can understand that! we will be doing xmas with DH family up north! this year so we have a thrilling time to look forward to! They all like their drink so I will be sober around lots of merry drunk people!

 Warning - while you were typing 17 new replies have been posted. You may wish to review your post.

SEVENTEEN!!! I've only been sat here a few minutes - I can't keep up today! now I have to go back and read them all!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Actually thinking about food, i am starving, but cannot be bothered to cook, maybe a bowl of soup, how boring


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Careful myra - emma might want to wash your mouth out with soap    

Finished my **** ages ago  - thanks emma    been doing a bit of work actually  

Wildcat - behave with all that pussy talk....might take you back to your swinging parties!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat,

I have sat and thought about it, and if i can start my tx straight away, then i should put that first and dhs family will just have to spend xmas without us for one year, although i think they will be secretly pleased that i am not there as they are not overly fond of me, especially sister-in-law, i want to her


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH,


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmmm Deb i could eat that now...got boring cheese and salad cream rolls and fruit  

My a/f is soooooooo painful im going to kill someone me thinks  

Nvh-Makes a change...you and work  

Wildcat-I know they cant half chat this lot  

Myra-Start now pleaasseee ring woking now and book your implications sod d/h's family get jabbing


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - good for you hun - putting yourself first is def the right thing to do in this situation! Bring on AF and get you started - here is a dance for you (and anyone else who is waiting for her:

          

My soup was lovely so easy to make, and v healthy too! I have plenty left over so you are welcome to pop round for some! [email protected] also stuffed but I'm sitting here now eating haribo sour sweets - yum.

Emma - take some advil for af pains - I used to take 3 it worked a treat.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

mmmmm - job lot of dictionaries I think!!!  

You lot discussing what you had for lunch - I had a slimfast shake!!! And it's was blinking foul!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i have some tablets at home.....me thinks  

Kerry-I hope you wont be dieting while having tx otherwise i will send the   around lady


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Wildcat, send me some of that soup

Emma, advil is great for af pain, and the thought of jabbing  do they not have the injection pen at Woking??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooohhh - sweeties  suddenly I've found a little bit of empty stomach Wildcat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you're being punished for all your nastiness!      


Love you really  

Myra - I actually meant soup, not soap!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

All this talk of milk is good for the eggs, i hate milk, what am i going to do


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH, how long do you have to d/r for FET, is it the same as a fresh cycle??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - yes its the same unless you have to de-reg for a bit longer.  
Have you tried getting your milk from protein shakes?  Thats what i used to do when 
stimming.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - the milk is for protein - so you can get this other ways - eat lots of eggs! Do you like latte coffee? (decaf of course)  Another way to get lots of mik down - or make strawberry milkshakes 

Deb - there is always room for sweeties!  I went to woolworths the other day and got a pick n mix, and some fizzy sweets  - I had gone off sweet things but it seems to be ok now (thank god!)


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

myra i only had the milk on my second cycle but not the first or this one. i hated it and it made me feel ill. it didnt help me get a bfp and my fertilisation rate on that cycle wasnt half as good as the other two cycles so i dont belive in it but each to their own. OMG how long have you been ttc for your niece to now be pg.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH

When i get started i will give the protein shakes a try, what about mint tea, is that good or bad, i drink a small pot of mint tea each evening, well i make it myself with one teabag and a handful of fresh mint, i hope that i can still drink it as i am well and truly addicted, start getting withdrawals if i run out of mint


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - no I'm just trying to get a bit of extra weight off before starting d/regging.. it just isn't happening any other way... beginning to do my head in now!! They mentioned my weight again when I went for the scan b4 my holiday and are definitely not taking anyone with a BMI above 30 any more. this was the problem I had with the NHS. I am really worried that should I need further tx that they will refuse to do it until I reach target which at the rate it's coming off will be 2018.   I've tried doing it with diet and exercise and normally wouldn't touch these shakes with a barge pole but needs must, I promise I will stop them before d/regging starts. 

Although it has to be good for protein levels...


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

i drink mint tea too, but have heard some bad things lately. emma and wildcat know. i think one cup a day is ok.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Luc

we have been trying 15 to 16 years, long time, i have had 3 pgs many years ago, but all ended in m/c

Wildcat, i love a latte, also milkshakes are ok


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure about mint tea....emma can fill ya in!

I bought the powdered stuff from the health food shop and them mixed it with the milk.  The chocolate one is 
good, esp with ice and a straw!  

Where's smelly em gone now


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

myra, gosh that is a long time. the poll's on here show most people get pg on theri first go at ivf so i really hope this is your time. 

you dont think emma is actually doing some work do you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

My pussy's name is Paddy and he has brother Max. they are lovely

I didn't do anything special for my first cycle. i didn't drink alochohol and I think that is the only thing that I changed, although I'm not a big drinker. I did the second time (fresh cycles here) and I didn't get as good a result. I have to say I think that was due to stress and they changed the dosage of stimms because i had so many the first time. I think attitude is the key, and a balanced diet. Having said that, people in famine ridden countries who only live on rice manage to get pregnant just fine. 

I had a big lunch with my friend after swimming so I will try and avoid an evening meal and stick to fruit and yoghurt. hmmmm mmmm.......not!

Deb, if you want to update me, my dh is going for his expensive w*** on the 7th of Novand then we are with Mr R on the 15th of Nov. 

It seems ages away I know. For the l;adies like me who are waiting to get started and Xmas is in the way, I can tell you from experience that having the 2WW or getting you negative result around xmas is not much fun!! Obviously we are all going to get pregnant, so I'll just say this: I'm glad I have to wait til after xmas to get started. I never want that trauma around xmas again. when you have concerns, there's no one to call, or you don't feel comfortable phonong the hosiptal at that time, not to mention pressure (perceived or otherwise) from family to "take part" when you may or may not ahve had a twinge and you just want to lie down and put your mind at rest. 

After xmas is good for me, although I'm not looking forward to the grannies asking me "when are we going to hear the patter of tiny feet then? you're not getting any younger you know". Oh yes. Bring it on....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - there you are then - lattes and milkshakes for you!!  

I'm off for a bit, back later - got things to do 

Have fun all!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I heard that Peppermint can have the same effects as Raspberry leaf in that it can make youcontract a bit. Late in pregnancy it is taken to bring on labour. That's what I heard, so I don't know if its true.

i also heard that most people get pregnant on their first go. Bad news for me. This would be my fourth!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho this is my fourth too. (if you count my fet but dont count the iui's) it will be fourth time lucky for both of us, youll see.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

no joking aside i really do think emma is doing some work OMG


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Luc, thanks honey, heres hoping, good luck with your two blasts 

Sho, fourth time lucky


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers firmly crossed Luc.

I must admit to feeling more positive at the moment. I don't know whether that is because I'm moving to Woking though. I have to say that if I was staying at Hammersmith, I may not feel so good. Health wise I feel a lot better as well. All of my previous cycles were dogged by grief really, and I felt terrible through all of them.

It really has to work this time


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma and work, more likely she is in the loo


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye wildcat

Emma - work!!! nahhhhhh  she doesn't do any either     

Speaking of work, where is cheesy....gosh she must have a lot of taping to do cause she's hardly been on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - are you pooping


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

well if she is in the loo she must be having a **** or the longest weee ever. 

sho im the same, all my other cycles have been dogged by stressful deadlines. now i have finished studying and am officially unemployed i am so much better no stress. thats the main reason i feel so positive. we are going to have pg bumps together. yah.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I can relate to the Negative result around Christmas - on my course of Puregon I came on on Christmas Eve - that's a Xmas I'd rather forget. I agree it is better to start the New Year afresh. 2007 is going to be our lucky year            either we will be pg or getting pg in 2007

Sho and Luc - 4 is your lucky number


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH

Emma probaly thinks she needs to poop because of her af pains, it always makes me feel like i need a poop, bless her


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

fingerscrossed

heres to a positive 2007


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

fingers I really hope so!!

Luc we have a lot in common. I too am technically unemployed at the mo. I am kind of self employed although the business is only just starting so I wouldn't call it a "wage". 

I quit the Army because I wanted to concentrate on having a family. I never want to be able to say to myself "I didn't give it a proper chance".

In my arrogance I thought it would work first time for me. The more it didn't work the more i thought I needed to stop and give it my all.

As for Emma, we know how she skives.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

this is emma


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra  Is this your first attempt at any intervention. I notice some ladies do the IUI thing before the full blown IVF


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

If that was Emma, she would be asleep on the toilet. that's how lazy she is!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am here just cant keep up with all the


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho i was the same i thought my first iui would work. i had everything planned out. then i thought my first icsi would definitely work. how wrong we were. but we will have our time and this is it. i am loving being unemployed. its only been two weeks and have been having ec, et and scans etc so i have not had any time to get bored yet. your cake business sounds great. 

cheesy are you doing some work today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You lot are going to get it    

i was on the phone to my friend said lesleys reading was poop   said that she questioned her a lot....but she tends to lie a lot so not taking much notice   my other friend said she was spot on  

Myra- I Was told by Mr R during pillow talk   not really...he said that 5% of women get pg the 1st time with ivf so as its trial and error with how you react with the drugs...also because you have had 3 m/c before he may ask to do immune testing on you like i had...just a thought

Peppermint tea, i only drunk that after e/c as i was in sooo much pain and a lot of it was trapped wind  
If drunk regularly can cause uterine contractions..but then some m/w recommend it


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

so we were right you werent doing any work.  is this more accurate  .  

dont listen to your friend some people are just non believers. but you are a believer and thats what matters.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh and sho and luc-Get some jobs you lazy bums


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Girls

Just took me ages to catch up with the chat since yesterday.

Kate/Minow - hope the   turns up when you need her.

Luc - good luck, sounds so positive  

Gill -   Congratulations on the job.

Sarah - good luck for next scan  

Emma - Glad af turnt up for you, hope the pain isn't too bad.

Deb - Hope you are feeling ok.  Emma is right about the dream 

Fingers - A week to go.  Excited?  

Wildcats - More Congratulations 

Myra - Wonderful that your mum is excited for you, mine wouldn't get excited if her   was on fire!

Love the new cat pictures Kate and Sho.

    to anyone I haven't mentioned.

Love Budgie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

AF and pooping go together don't they    Another lovely thing us ladies have to put up with!   

  Luc we....she wasn't pooping just   as usual    

Emma - my friend had a reading and she said lesley was spot on too! how could lesley have known details about
our history!  Your friend needs a  

Cheesy - you peeking at us!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep Luc. IVf is a busy time. I have found in the past that when you get to transfer day, thats when you can feel a bit on a limb because you're not doing injections or going for scans blah blah. I think Wildcat said something about it when she was on her wait.

I'm glad you're enjoying being unemployed. I was until I did everything. As I keep saying. With husband being away, I've done all the organising and things that you "must do". It's done now and I've got nearly three weeks left to push. Bit bored. We should "do lunch" one day to keep each other company. Obviously this bunch aren't going to organise themselves to go out for that meal!!! b****es  

Emma have you come across the statistic that 95% of people conceive with in 3 attempts. Maybe you could discuss it with MR R while you're looking at the top of his head next.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

maybe i will get one like yours where i get paid tons to go on ff and chat to my friends. thats sounds like a great job.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes emma what EXACTLY do you do!!?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

hey honey welcome back, sorry about the popping, but i always feel like i need a big poop when on af 
Thanks for advice on the m/c, they said at the time that there was no obvious reason for them, one was caused by car crash the other two, well one was because baby stopped growing so i had a d&c, not sure if it is still called the same thing now, god that makes me feel so old, when i had that my dh was only 19, what a cutie he was 
Sho, yes, first real intervention, did try clomid some years ago but to no avail, have been told iui would be a waste of time, so heading straight for ICSI


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates 

*Waiting to Start* 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - Mid Oct 
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - Oct? 
Myra - 1st appointment 03/11/06
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal

*D/Ring* 

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct

*Stimming* 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 

AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 
Luc - Testing 20th October

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Its great just sit in my office chatting to you lot allllll day   maybe come a mod keep you lot in line  


Sho-For my sins im a sales exec for a parcel carrier so have to gain new business off of other parcel carriers it has its benefits as when i have my bubs i can get discount and freebies from some of the baby companies  i can talk a good talk you know   

Myra-I need a poop on a/f too, but think i have a pile as my bum keeps bleeding when i poop and its a bit sore...can someone have a look for me


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho i think your right about that feeling lost after et thing. i have got a ten inch needle to go into my bum daily (gestone) and a very blunt needle to go into my stomach (clexane) so i think that helps. lunch would be good. 

sho emma              has her cheese and salad cream roll then she              until its time for offski, dont you know.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nvh will look for you she will love that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc    have to give that one to you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Back for a quickie (to keep up)

I know the Xmas thing too - the year before last we found out I was pg a couple of days before xmas - also just before we went on hols to vegas - New years eve was a quiet night for me while everyone around me got drunk! I started bleeding on New Years day and spent the whole day in the hospital there, I missed a gig that night that we went there for and spent the rest of the holiday in and out of the hospital - it was a nightmare. When we got home we had another scan and it was ectopic - so xmas has been hard for us too    

Emma - working? nah....

I still think there is a lot to lesleys readings, she got so many other things right - it might be for me that there was 2 and now only one - or one is hiding so I'm still keeping an open mind on how right she is - personally I still believe in her. 

I also heard that many women get pg within 3 tries - For those of you that have done 3 already - don't give up hope, there is a show on tv called test tube babies and there was a lady on there who had a baby after 12 attempts!!! I know 12 is a lot, but it goes to show that you shouldn't give up hope.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, go on become a mod then you really can wash out nvh's mouth with soup


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - TMI!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh emma   got get that checked out! 

Sho - you could always organise the meet as you're not working!  

Luc - whats the gestone like    i'm not sure whether to have that instead of cyclogest....its my choice! 10inches...
makes my eyes water!     now if you're talking willies, thats another matter altogether      

Sorry mods


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

I am not under any circumstances looking at your bum, no way, luv ya, but still no way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat do you remember when we had e.t the 1st time and Mr R said a woman there had tried around 12 times and got pg...it may of been more cause i was adding up the cost in my head and it must of been £100,000


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma it sounds like you need some fibre in your diet. You shouldn't bleeding from your ****!!! Fact

Luc Am I hearing you right? You are injecting progesterone!!! Why not the botty bullets? and what the hell is clexane?

Wildcat. I won't be having 12 attempts I can tell yu that now. I do feel like giving Woking 1 chance is a bit unfair as we had 3 goes at Hammersmith. I'm hoping that MR R will learn alot from my notes and not really view this attempt as a fact finding exercise.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Wildcat - I have been watching that program the last few days.  Trouble is I get emotional when they get good news cos I imagin how great it is for them and then when someone gets bad news i'm still .  

Think theres a ivf program coming up soon with Robert Winston?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

em, maybe you should go to the gp. i think they take blood from the back door quite seriuosly. 

nvh,   . its not really ten inches although my dh would have me belief it is. it is a big one though cos its got to go in muscle. but its really sharp so it doesnt hurt that much. the clinic made it sound awful so i was pleasently suprised. it does hurt like a muscle ache after but its no big deal. i find the blunt clexane needle worse.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

nVh cheeky .....  

do people still want to do it. i will organise it if people still want to go. Was it Nino's we agreed on?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Test tube babies is just starting on Discovery Health


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh   

Ahhh budgie dont worry honey, you will have a little budgie of your own soon honey  

Sho-I know my diet has been poop lately (excuse the pun)   dont worry Mr R will sort you out  

Luc-Its only a pile love.....dont say that im scared now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've watched all the test tube babies programmes now. I did that when I though I'd be pregnant and picked out names!! Not watching that lot again.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I must admit I'm a bit obsessed with blood from the ****. My MIL has crones disease so I'm always asking my husband about his movements as well.

I think fibre deals with piles as well doesn't it. Isn't that something to do with too much sugar in your diet or is that worms?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

dont be worried my dh had quite alot of bleeding and we were really worried but it just turned out to be a pile and it has gone now, as long as blood is bright red then all should be ok, i work with gps and one of them told me this when i was worried about dh


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep Budgie - is due on in Novemeber I think. Not sure I will watch it though - as nice as Mr Winston is (met him in real life) he doesn't exactly bring any 'realism' into his work. I think he often leaves the sad emotional side out and only looks at the happy la la world view.

<topic closed> 

Ninos sounds good to me - when?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

sho

i agree they are all repeats


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations Wilcats, one little healthy bubs!

Bendy.x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh emma, sorry i didnt mean to scare you but i wouldnt hurt to go and get it checked, ive never had a pile so i dont know bout that but im sure its fine. 

sho, yes gestone is an injection of preogesterone. im having it cos mr c changed all my drugs to see if it helped also my af always comes early. clexane is a blood thinner, im having it just incase my MTHFR gene is causing any implanatation probs. its precautionary really but apparently it cant be harmful so its worth a try. btw i did the same with the test tube progs watched them back to back for a week on my first icsi go. im the same cant watch them now. or look at a baby or a pg person. im a nightmare. yesterday i left the hose to have et and saw three pg people in the coffee shop we stopped at. then took nephew to mcdonalds and saw a girl who was about 10 and 8 months pg. well thats it im back to not leaving the house.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Heres me being again, when do they put the embies back after ec??


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

btw no offence meant to you lovely pg ladies you are fine. its just the ten year old and bumps im not expecting to sit next to me and opposite me in the coffee shop.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Luc - I know how hard that is. I still don't like other pregnant women...... (cept those on here and my ARC ladies obviously)

Myra - 2 or 3 days later (3 if e/c is on a friday)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Debs

Such a novice about all this, just trying to get a picture of what happens just incase we are luck enough to start before xmas, omg what a scary thought but good scary


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc I hear you. Went swimming today only discover the pregnant aqua fit lot were there. Great. I nearly drowned myself   Less painful

Because I can't really start my cycle til after xmas I'm going to ask for all these immune tests. Anything I can think of really. I don;t want there to be any questions so that when we do eventually go for it again, I can feel confindent.

Myra  its a mine field. Its good that you ask questons so you can prepare yourself for it all.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have you read the IVF guide on the very front page of FF (click the home button) Myra?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr R mentioned something in our initial consultation about if we did four cycles/fet's than there was over a 90% chance of it working.  He also said that if you had one embryo transferred back and a then a FET, overall the chances of concieving were about the same?

Feeling better about having to wait until after Xmas for treatment.  It sound like there will be a fair few of us starting treatment after Xmas so at least I'll be in good company.  You're right Sho, would be horrible if you had questions/were worried about something and there wasn't anyone at the hospital to ask.  Hopefully by NY I will have lost a bit of weight (would like to be under 10st before I start treatment), saved a bit more cash plus it will be easier to get time off work then.  Oh and I can still get p****d over Christmas/NY!

On a not so positive note, I've just had my appraisal at work and and I chickened out of asking why the new man who does exactly the same job as me gets paid over £12k more     I'm so annoyed with myself....


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Debbie

I have read loads of articles about IVF and what happens with the tx, but it is so much nicer getting the info from all you lovely girls that have alraedy been through it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Karen

Be brave honey, you deserve to get paid the same as your colleagues no matter what the gender, give them a good


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you need to ask that question Karen   

I think you will be in good company after NY. Don't worry about taking your time. A couple of months won't make much difference in the scheme of things. Like you say, you can have a drink and hope that the NY will bring good news for you.

Right, If I book a table for next thursday 19th Oct, who will come? And where is this Nino's again? I think Wildcat had the info.

Add your name if you want to come:

Sho


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Its bright red...and only when i poop...d/f reckons i strain too much and i should take my time 

Karen-Bloody go back in there and ask....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fibre!!!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

If its the 19th I'll have to wait and see as I only get out of hospital the day before..... Can I temporarily put my name down and text someone if i can't make it?

Add your name if you want to come:

Sho
Charlies-Mum (Deb)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I have been looking at all the medical history forms that we have to fill in for our 1st appointment, made me really look at the way i live, the question on alcohol units per week, made me feel like an alcoholic, although i only drink a few glasses of red a week, need to start looking for another stress reliever i think, like giving dh a when i am stressed


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

All those ivf programs are repeats - we want some new ones    

Emma - just buy some pile cream hun, it will soon shrink it  

Are playing who is the speediest poster here! bloomin eck!  

Stop writing, i'm tying to post


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen, you have legally 5 days after the appraisel to add anything or question anything further. Request a review meeting IN WRITING

If you need further help, let me know

THATS SEXUAL DISCRIMINATION as I no doubt guess you know, but its a bonus that you know what he is on and can hopefully deal with it    

cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra try pilates. Its really good for the stress.

I suppose that'll have to do Deb!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Thats good, i would say that it is nothing to worry about but as the saying goes it is no harm to get it checked out if you are getting it for along period of time, although saying that i get it sometimes and have not bothered to do anything about it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

sho

that sounds like hard work honey


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.acas.co.uk/index.aspx?articleid=666 Karen take a look or call them


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - can you imagine it poking out at egg collection      

I've completely missed whats going on with karen! can't type quick enough!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-im ok when i dont strain   so will see how it goes...

Nvh-Its inside my botty darling i havent got a grape hanging  

Cheesy-Wow you go girl 

Sho-I know i have wholemeal bread


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nvh   no botty sex for me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Don't mention piles  I need to poooooooooooooo 
Another 'pleasant' side effect no one tells you about is the constipation...


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

pmsl emma       wash your mouth out with soup    

I thought it was a grape     you could've tucked in in with your finger


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

For crying out loud! Botty sex.......
Not in my life time!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, just letting off steam!  I know I should say something, I'm just useless at stuff like that.  I appreciate you always get more money when you change jobs as opposed to annual payrises but surely not that much!  I wouldn't mind if the role's reflected the differences but as I've been here longer than him I'm still the one expected to take ultimate responsibility for getting things done on time!!  Grrrrr   .  

Thanks Cheesy, I wasn't aware of that.  
The only reason I know is because I'm the bloody accountant so I get to see the payroll!!  

Sorry for ranting, I appreciate it's no biggie in the scheme of things


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl   i made myself laugh imagining sho reading it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

And then Karen coming in not even commenting on it pmsl


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I'm chuffed to bits you had a laugh at my expense. you know I can't take this filth!! Why do you do it to me?

So that's me and a tentative deb for a meal. I'm beginning to think this is a no go!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not surprised you PYSL, I'm only surprised you didn't **** yourself!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen, normally both parties should sign an appraisal form, have you done that yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-     stop it im   with   people in next office think im


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma honey - try taking a magazine in with you, I found it helps as you get into reading something and forget about straining! (DH told me that - he's an avid toilet reader!)

Botty sex? Nooooooooo far too painful, although Bendy has a friend who likes to put things up there! 

Karen - stand up and be heard! You deserve it of you have been there longer and do all the work!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bloody Hell Girls I have taken 3 hours to do my six monthly accounts for my accountant and you lot of filled 9 pages!!!!

What is all this bottom talk going on


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

just stick a cork in it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well girls luv ya all, but gotta move my butt off this pc, as dh will think i have gone mad as i have done nothing all day

Hope to catch up later

Luv and Hugs Myra xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye myra 

Wildcat-If i sit on the loo too long i get pins and needles in my bum and legs  

Kate you dont want to know  

Cheesy-That would be a lot easier


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have just read something that apparently helps bring AF on. Try it you might like it!


on your leg, put your hand flat with your little finger on your ankle bone on the inside of your leg
count four fingers up so you're a few inches above your ankle bone
the pressure point is inside, behind your shin bone where your pointing finger is (the one next to your thumb)
now you know where it is, go round to the back of your calf and press in - it should be tender on the point you're looking for.
press in with a pumping action, so you create a slow pulsating movement, rather than a stab.
Continue doing this for about 5 mins, then do the other leg. Repeat it later in the day.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG - I disapear for 5 minutes and you back talking about inserting items into your rear end


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

noubt been up mine barr a finger


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma needs to help herself if she wants to stop bleeding from the ****!!! She's been given enough ideas: fibre, reading material. It now down to her. We have to ask our selves if she really wants to stop bleesing from the ****. It could be another one of her kinky bedroom fettishes. Lets look back and see who brought up **** sex!! Not I.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb   

Sho-eh??  

I know i cant put anything near my botty with the old grape my situ....my d/f is too big for botty fun


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - you have no one to blame but yourself girl!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, lucky you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy what you doing with a finger up your bum  

Sho-Stop it you making me   im   here


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

suspected appendicitis honey, nothing exciting but I KNOW its sooooooooooooo not my thing   thats an outbound area, not inbound YUCK


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

All you girls are just the same as me.....gutter gutter gutter mouths, you just needed a little coaching to help
bring out your true colours!  

Bye Myra...

I have a story about bottom sex and its not pleasant    and its not to do with me either


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Sho needs a dictionary too she cant spell bleeding 

Cheesy-Oh yeah   that old chestnut  

Bendy still has a story to tell

Nvh-How bad is it


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

my mates best friend only likes it up the botty but apparently the problem is if you do it too much it stretches and now she has to use tampons up there as it leaks!! 

yeah bendy whats the story?


bugger


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I heard that too, apparently thats what some "friends" on the other side do


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

right that's enough!!!

Emma you've got a smart mouth  

Luc I'm surprised at you!! I bet you've encouraged NVH now. She'll be spreading her filth all over this site in about 3 seconds.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry sho. we really do have alot in common its just i happen to have been told by this friend i was shocked when she told me if that helps 

prick 
******


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Was she asking to borrow a tammy at the time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-   stop it  

Urgghhh really my friend or ex friend liked botty fun and she never told me that  
I have only tried it once horrible made me wanna yak  

Anyway im off home now got a roast lamb to cook...or thats what i will tell d/f  

Night ladies have a nice evening
and sho....keep away from the rabbit....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I feel like an angel compared to you lot  

Emma - its to do with ****     a nice conversation to have when we eventually meet up, esp over chocolate dessert  

Sho - 19th did you say  

I like how the mods haven't told you lot off!!  ITS DESCRIMINATION!!!!      I'm gonna tell!  

I'm off now - enjoy !!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH    They all favour Emma. If only they knew that she'd had so much anal love that she bled from her **** and told everyone it was a pile!!!   yeah we believe you
I did say the 19th.

I have heard that tampax up the back passage is the least of your worries. prolapse. Now that's a problem!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I've just got off the phone and come back to utter madness!

I'm having major hot flushes.  Is that normal with stimming??  Perhaps its just from reading your posts!

Better go and find some more water...........


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

cheesy  

nvh you could report us if it makes you feel better. i notcied on each post there is a report to mod at the bottom. i really wanted to try it but didnt want to report anyone else so i report myself. it said somethign like dont be silly you cant report yourself  

sho please thats enuf. nvh really is having a bad influence on you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Flushes are normal during the d/reg stage. I don't actually know about stimming, but I'd think its  a side effect because your hormones are all over the place. Nowt to worry about I'm sure


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho your dh is gonna come home and find the nice homely cake baking wife he left behind has turned into a foul mouthed sex crazed purve with a passion for anal sex


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

blimey - I think I'll go away and come back later!!     

Budgie hon - I'm not surprised you are having hot flushes with this lot!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you lot like and Lucy OMG Tampax up there !!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc rest assured, where anal sex is concerned, I'd HAVE to be dead!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness - there are far too many pages for me to catch up on. I thought you'd all be having to make up for no work yesterday but looks like Gil is right and none of you work at all!
I've been very much hard at it in Guildford. 3 pairs of shoes and a pair of jeans plus tried on loads and loads of things for the sake of it. Wish I'd had a girl friend to share it with, much more fun then. Done Sainsburys as well so can have yummy food tonight.

WIldcats - Been thinking of you all day. Beth asked how you were getting on. YAY for a good buba in the right place. Who knows about the twin bit, main thing is you've got one in the right place.

Now just need to sort out when I'm going to get to wear my new shoes...and what they go with....oh and better have afternoon tea coz a couple of oat cakes and bit of cheese is all I've had for lunch and I'm flagging a little now.
Try not till fill quite so many pages before I get back!  

Minow x

Only 4 whilst I was typing! I knew someone who was murdered by their husband after they had had as. He thought it had left her possessed by the devil? SOunds dodgey to me!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I bet Wildcat has got some freaky storied on this subject. Now she's a mum though, I reckon she won't pollute with this kind of dirty talk. 

I wondered where you had got to today. Now I know you were shopping for Britain!! The question is, have you fixed your bloody fence? Never mind shopping!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy, just replied to your PM with a bit of an essay!

Emma the new posts about botty sex appeared when I went to post mine but wasn't sure what to add to that  

It's certainly never boring on here!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG what are you lot like









Please  

 btw you lot are a good cure for constipation


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Deb they won't listen!!! They love the filth


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry Sho, meant to add my name to your list but I can't find what page it's on now!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*So who is joining Sho and possibly me on 19th @Ninos?*

Currently going: copy and add your name to the bottom
Sho
Charlies-Mum (Deb)
Karen1975

<added Karen>


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I believe it is 

Sho 
Deb
Karen


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

sorry no can do on that date but let me know about the next one.....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What dates can you do fingers. I just pulled that one out of the air to get pepole moving


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Debs


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

girls i would love to come but next week dh's mum is coming to stay. although im sure it would be ok for me to go out for one evening. my friend has just found out her dad has only got a short time to live. she is away staying with him this week but back next week. i may go and try to comfort her next week one eve which means i may be a bit stretched to come to the meet too (or will hardly see dh's mum, she lives abroad). will keep you posted though. hopefully i can come but have to put my friend first when she is having such a difficult time, she is gonna let me know if she wants me to come. i dont want to force myself on her but i want to be free if she needs me. 
sorry to mess you around but basically will know for sure next week. 

luc


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bummer - The one Thur I can't do is the 19th. What about the one after? (26th)

I luuuuuurrrrvvvv my new shoes! If I had 3 feet I could wear one of each pair all together!

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

We may have to reschedule anyway Luc. Lets see how many sign up for that date. there's only 3 so far!

I can't do the week after, my neice is with me.

What about Friday 20th would that be better?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm off!!

May jump on later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I can do the 19th   i will be good promise


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

fri 20th no good for me as I'm away working from the 19th to the 22nd. I could do the 18th. I know it's a wed but can anyone else do Wed 18th?
Gota come as need an excuse to wear new shoes (though which pair though - descisions, descisions!    )

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You lot can gas for ages I am off now to massage my leg and see if it brings on AF !!!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]wanders into the room to say hello, notes the tone of the conversation then shuffles out quietly before anyone notices he was even there ...[/me]

You lot are SHOCKING! Honestly, they sat blokes are bad but it's like a barrack room in here ... (btw ask wildcat about the night we met a bloke who called himself Kinky Shaun ... puts a whole new meaning to the phrase "widening the circle of your friends  )

MrW


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL Kinky Shaun - hmm now there is a story that will make your eyes water!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Love the new piccy Wildcat 

I really don't think my stomach is up to hearing about Kinky Shaun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - your scan looks great  
Can't wait to hear about kinky shaun  

I can do the 18th or 19th....  Just thought someone will have to do my jab at 7.30pm  
I guess some people won't be able to make it unfortuantely  

Happy massaging kate!  can't you have a good old   that might do the trick


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - I'll do your jab - I'm not squeamish at all and I have some surgical gloves I can bring for safety etc (although I know I don't have anything nasty nor you as we all had to do the test!!)

If enough ppl want I will tell the kinky shaun story - it's not gross (thankfully doesn't involve poop) but it will make your mind boggle! Deb you will have to skip over that one - I'll give you warning!!!

I can do any day really, just tell me when and where.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks wildcat...thinking about it, I might have to be brave and do it myself! I am such a chicken.......will have to take some ice to the loo with me    people might think i'm having a poop!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Please let's do the 18th if enough people can. I got all brave and said I'd come so will be all dissapointed if it's when i can't!

THere will definately be some expert needlers there so one of us should be able to jab you! Hopefully I'll be jabbing by then as well....what a load of junkies we'll look like!   I always do my own injection though, not that I wouldn't trust wildcat of course.

Kinky shaun story does sound like a must. I love mind boggling stories.

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow minow, what a change around for you!  one minute you're the biggest secret, the next you all up for meeting    or you just want a damn good excuse for wearing those shoes!  Only one pair though   don't want you changing outfits during the evening!  
I will probably be in my work clothes!  

There's so many people on here without a social life that I don't think the 18th will be a problem


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Warning Warning....its gonna be an 'x' rated evening so if anyone gots delicate ears...stay away! 

Oh - i guess we'll all be going then  

No one have soup cause Emma will be wanting to wash our mouths out in it! 

No one have chocolate mousse cause I reckon there will be a few pooping bum sex stories...we don't want any of this on the night please


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

no one have any grapes cause i'll be thinking of emma's pile!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

whats the kinky shaun story, please tell me   I lead a very "basic" life atm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok lets say the 18th then, which is a Wednesday.

So add yourself to this list if you can make it. Copy, paste etc to make it work it fell flat on its face earlier because everyone was talking about Emma bleeding out of her ****!!

minow
sho
Wildcat
NVH


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK kinky Shaun! - DEB LOOK AWAY NOW IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW!

OK so Mr W and myself were at a fetish party - the theme is BDSM (think spanking, slaves, bondage etc). It was near the end of the evening and as we walked through one room into another I noticed this man (kinky shaun) bent over this piece of equipment and a woman was stood behind him. At this point I did a double take as I could not believe what I was seeing (I had to stop and watch for a minute!!) - The woman had long gloves on and she had BOTH hands up his bottom - not just that but her hands were not visible up to her ELBOW!     

It really was one of those WTF moments - I didn't think that was physically possible to take 2 fists/arms right up to the elbow in the back door! - he seemed to be enjoing it though - I had to leave after a minute as it wasn't a pretty sight - certainly one I won't forget! (sadly!)

minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good God!!!!

See I told you Mrs W would have the story to beat all stories

I've seen footage of some sort of melon up the front bottom, but lets face it, the back door is designed to let things out, not in!!

He must have followed through!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've seen video footage on the internet of ladies with things like apples and coke cans up the front bottom - that looked bad enough but KS was staggering - I don't think he followed through and he MUST have had practice at this (I really don't think he was a back door virgin!) and I'm SOOOOOO glad she had long gloves - YUK

Right off to watch last nights spooks - some normality!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry I can't do the 18th as I'll only just be getting out of hossie - but go ahead as there is no guarantee I'd be able to make the following night anyway 

I do want someone to report back though - can't have me missing out on all the juicy gossip! 

Wildcat - your warning just made me want to read on..... YUCKKY!!!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Charlies mum - we'll miss you but of course will report back.

Oh My goodness - Wildcats you certainly have seen all walks of life! I'll have to tell dh that one, he'll not believe it!
I have seen a woman blowing smoke rings from the front, but that pales into insignificance!

SHould be a good rowdy evening on 18th if NVH is there! (don't make anything of me coming or I'll chicken out again - what if I'm having a bad hair day...getting nervous now! )

Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh my God Ive missed all of Trinney and Suzannah so far reading your conversations from today!

Wildcat's congrats on your lovely little bean!   lovely news

Emma TMI on your Farmers! rub something on them love , are they sticking out? can you see them through your skinny jeans??  

Must dash again, im so missing FF this week!

Ta for all the congrats on my new job! I will working in a local childrens centre, the oppourtunities are great and Im quite looking forward to it, its the nicest, best resourced unit ive ever seen throughout my 16 years in the childcare sector! and now they have Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! so alls good!

Sorry for the lack of personals, sorry to be a dim-wit but when have you agreed on getting together for dinner?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gil, I'm kinda hoping it's going to be the 18th  (week tomorrow). I know you said thur was best for you but realllllly hoping you might be able to do a wed instead.
Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcats - your kitten is beautiful!!! 

Thanks for the KS story - I've got visions of All Creatures Great and Small now!! Was just about to do the washing up too!! Think I'll get DH to do it now!!
How come all you 'ladies' have seen on these things on the internet - I must lead a very sheltered life coz I haven't got a clue what you are talking about       

May possibly be able to do 18th, can I let you know by weekend? Not that i have a social life or anything just that I wash my hair that night - only joking    What time would it be as I tend not leave work before 6 - 630 and of course I'll have started d/regging by then (mmm .. Fingers warns you she may be hormonal ***** from hell!!)

Can we take some socks or something we can put in NVH and Emmas mouths if the conversation turns to "undesirable" subjects  

NVH - you crease me up, I think I've been put off chocolate mousse, grapes and soup for life. Can you think of anything to put me off anything tasty and then I might loose some of this bloody weight!! Anyone know if they do Salads at El Ninos??


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I didn't type hormonal woman but sure you all know what I mean!! there are forces at work on this thread!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

fingers, what did you write? i cant work it out. the forces at work change all swear words


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcats-Love the pic....and love the story of kinky shawn   can i ask what were YOU TWO DOING AT THAT PARTY   are your swingers  

I can do the 18th too i will bring my own soup cheesy sock soup for nvh  

Gill-Hi ya miss you   no its only one pile and its not hanging out   will you put cream on it for me cant see it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

You should be in bed  chat tomorrow, night night honey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night myra  



Emma74 + pile if he still there  
minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

great news wildcats that's fab    

luc that's brilliant   keeping everything crossed for you    

best of luck Alip


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Fingers - your sunlounger looks fab, I wish I was there with you, it all looks so yummy and reminds me of Jamaica.

Emma - I take the photographs - I couldn't bring myself to take a shot of KS though - At these parties I have to ask permission of the people I'm photographing and I couldn't bring myself to interrupt!  People wear some amazing clothing at these parties - they aren't for swingers - these are for bdsm lovers - entirely different to swinging!!! 

Fingers - it's amazing what you can find on the internet - I get most stuff sent by email from work colleagues (now ex work etc) as these little clips are often amusing, cheesy knows all about that - she sent me one yesterday that involved a stripper that was gross!! but it made me laugh     She would have been sent it from someone else - these things just get passed around.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!

How are you feeling today Wildcat?? Is it sinking in yet?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning

Feeling really pants today. Sore throat, shivery, shakey. just pants!

Hope you all well. Gona take myself back to bed I think.

lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right  well since no ones talking to me I'm off! Stuff you all...

No seriously I have to buy two birthday presents for two little girls who are turning two!
Aaahhh. Ones my neice so obviously she'll get the best one  

I'm also going to buy a book they were talking about on womans hour yesterday called the vanishing of Esme Lennox. It's about the girls who got sent to assylum because they didn't conform. They didn't conform by perhaps not wanting to get married to soon, or being a bit too interested in boys. Very intersting.  I think I should get paid for that plug

see you later potty mouths. Keep it clean


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face as AF showed up this morning, Dh is not here as he left early this morning before i woke up. My mum is on her way, I am absolutely distraught, just cant stop crying, its so unfair. We have no money for another go so it looks like its the end of the road for us. Its been so nice meeting you lovely ladies, I love you all and thankyou for all support.
love Ali


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh Ali, I am so sorry, I dont know what to say altho I expect nothing will heel the feelings you must have right now.

I am truely, truely sorry   

take care

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I'm not feeling great today - didn't sleep that well due to the thunder being right above our house! I swear it was in our garden at one point. Poor rasher was hiding in the bathroom behind the door under the shelf thing (he hates loud noises).

I also have af cramps, and am still bleeding so the worry is still there even though I saw bubs yesterday  I'm sure it's all ok, but the mind does play tricks with me.

Minow, sorry to hear you are feeling poo too - it's going to be one of those days - it's peeing with rain here and I have to go out into town now to pay some bills - such joy...

OMG, Ali I just read your message after I tried to post. I'm sooo sorry hun.  It's so hard to deal with that , we all know how you feel.  Have you done the test? It is possible to get AF and a BFP so please make sure you do it just to be 100% sure.  Please don't say it's the end of the road, there is always next year - can you apply for NHS? there has to be a way.  Sending you a big HUG


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - I'm so sorry honey       - give yourself a bit of time and then call Woking and see what they suggest. Thinking of you sweetie.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I haven't done the test yet but know Woking will make me do one. I was feeling so positive especially as since Sat i had been having on/off cramps and no sign of AF, and yesteday and had a bit of discharge but it was brown like old blood( STMI), I thought that was a good sign. We cant have a go on the NHS as DH has kids already, and i will be 40 next year, so unless we win the lottery or bingo i really think thats it.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Ali, I am so so sorry to hear your news.  

I wish there was something I could say to take away your pain


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

so sorry Ali   but still keeping my fingers crossed for testing


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ALi, 

I am just so so sorry hun. i cant believe life is so cruel. i am sitting here with   too. i can imagine how hard this is, i know that each bfn brings more pain, and the lack of money just adds to the fear. it justs makes me so angry why oh why do you have to go thru this. i really hoped this would be your time. i really am just so so sorry, i wish there was something i could say anything to ease your pain. i know your af feels like all hope is lost but some people do have af's and still a bfp, i truely hope that could be you. 

you are in my thoughts hun. remeber we are here anytime you need us.

take care of yourself 
luc


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

So sorry Ali, its so hard to know what to say. Sending you big hugs.



Sarah xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70462.0

Take care
Natasha


----------

